# BB-Treffen.... 2.



## MxkxFxsh (15. April 2004)

Hier nun ein Termin zum Ostsee-Treffen.
Leider ist keine große Auswahl mehr, denn vor und nach dem Termin ist schon alles belegt und einige haben sich schon positiv für den angegebenen Termin geäußert.


----------



## TorF21 (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, moin,

schade, ich hätte gern teilgenommen, aber am 08. habe ich schon einen anderen Termin den ich nicht absagen kann.  
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und viel Fisch.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

8. Mai ist ok hab ich ja schon gepostet. Ein Sommertreffen können wir ja trotzdem und extra wieder machen.


----------



## Medo (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> Ich bringe dann mein Dreibein mit.


(nicht missverstehen!!) :q 

Freue mich jetzt schon darauf #6


----------



## atalein (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Würde auch gerne mal mitpaddeln!  #h 
Habt Ihr mal nähere Infos, wo und wie das abläuft, wenn Ihr ein BB-Treffen macht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

der 8te ist gut ich brauche aber einen geduldigen BB Lehrer...


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Siehste Mike, wenn Du das in die Hand nimmst klappt das !!!
Ich bin dabei !!!
@Atalein
Also erst ne 30seitige schriftl.Prüfung, dann 2 Stunden mündlich und mit vieel Glück darf man dann ins Wasser  
Nee, ist bisher immer eine super Sache gewesen;
Strandläufer ( gibt´s nur noch 2, kommen aus HH), Brandungsangler, Entenfüsse und FliFis kommen vor lauter klönen und grillen(fast) nicht zum Angeln :q  :q 
@Deichkind
Karsten wo bleibt deine Anmeldung ??? Wir haben da noch ne Rechnung offen :e  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Termin ist ok...vor allem bestehen dann auch gute Chancen für Fisch.
Allerdings kann ich nicht fest zusagen weil am 19.5 ja schon Meschendorf angesagt ist. Brauch noch büschen Zeit für die Family sonst habe ich bald gaaaaaanz viel Zeit zum fischen


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Moin,
der 8. ist super #v , endlich mal ein Termin wo nichts anliegt(voraussichtlich).

@Reppi 
Strandläufer NR.3 aus Bad Oldesloe #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Naja ich sag mal, wenn ich bis dahin keinen neuen Schlauch habe für mein U-Boot bin ich auch Strandläufer.  #t Macht aber nix, bin ich dichter an den Getränken.  :q  #g


----------



## detlefb (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wie es aussieht bin ich dabei. 
Ich muss mir unbedingt Medo's  Drei.... ansehen und mit dem von mir mit gebrachten vergleichen.
@ Mikefish, haste noch Bock auf Glühwein???? ich hab noch ne Packung vom 28ten Feb. :q  :q Oder lieber ne Gerstenkaltschale #g
@ M-S kann können wir vielleicht gemeinsam laufen und  #g macht zu Zweit auch mehr Spass


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Zur Info, für "Nichtwissende" (nicht weiter schlimm  :q ):

Für Essen und Trinken sorgt jeder selbst. Es ist aber ein (oder zwei) Grill zur Benutzung da. Wer was mitbringen kann, der bringt bitte mit, wie zB. Alutisch(Salmonelle !!), Pappteller, Senf, Ketchup, Brot, büschen Bier ??, Grillanzünder oder nen büschen Grillkohle u.s.w.  Dann klappt das alles wieder wie schon x-mal vorher!!  #v 

Wo, wann und an welchem Strand wir uns treffen bestimmt in erster Linie das Wetter und der Wind, dann erst die Mehrheit, die sich für eine Location einigt!

Austausch von Handynummern ist kein Problem aber bitte per PM.   

Frage an alle: Zum Hellwerden starten? Also recht früh beginnen ?
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ detlefb

Jau wenn ich meine Mofa dabei hätte, die würde sowas alles wegsüffeln!  :q  :q  #h


----------



## detlefb (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Mikefish, verstanden bring ich mit für deine Mof...  :q  :q 

 #g


----------



## Ace (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Jörg ich hätte auch noch ´n Ersatz-BB wenn´s bei mir klappt


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Klassewie einer dem Anderen wieder mal hilft!!   #v 
Das nenne ich doch Anglergemeinschaft

Feiner Zug von Dir Mathias  #6


----------



## Thorbi (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

BrassenHelge und ich sind auch am Start, voraussichtlich, wir können da auch slippen. Haben leider kein BB!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Ace (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Thorbi

In den meissten Fällen finden solche Events an sehr zugänglichen Stränden statt. Ich denke wenn du nicht mit der Gorch Fock ankommst sollte das gehen. Sind ja sicher genug helfende Hände dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wir bekommen den Kahn schon ins Wasser!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

....na prima.... es geht wieder los.... habe mal locker für den 8ten gestimmt....Allerdings kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen, ob es klappt.....obwohl....nette Leute, Angeln, Wurst, Gerstenkaltschale, klönen......hmmmm...wär sehr schade, wenn es nicht klappen sollte....
Also erstmal bis zum 8ten  #h  #h


----------



## Ace (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

und ich hab schon gedacht du bist irgendwo in Weissenhaus abgesoffen Vossi...lange nix mehr von dir gehört


----------



## marioschreiber (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

...da wären wir wieder.....

Ich würde auch erscheinen, aber mein BB...das hab ich in Schweden gelassen.
Ergo: Strandläufer !


----------



## bernie (15. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

....wenn Beppo nich mitkommen sollte, bring ich noch mein CC-Belly+Flossen mit und stell es zur Verfügung 
Ich selber werde mir NATÜRLICH nur die Fersen nass machen 
(Gelle Mike) 
Freu mich schon auf Euch


----------



## Thorbi (16. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hört sich gut an! 

Wisst ihr schon, wo ungefähr das Treffen stattfinden soll?


----------



## Truttafriend (16. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> ...da wären wir wieder.....
> 
> Ich würde auch erscheinen, aber mein BB...das hab ich in Schweden gelassen.
> Ergo: Strandläufer !



was ist denn da passiert? Ich bin gespannt Mario...




> Wir bekommen den Kahn schon ins Wasser!



ich jetzt noch Muskelkater vom letzten mal


----------



## marioschreiber (16. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Passiert is nix !
Ich kann mich zwar mit dem fischen vom BB anfreunden, aber nicht in der Kombination mit der Ostsee!
Is halt nicht mein "Ding".
Und da meine Eltern ein eigenes Haus in Schweden haben, hab ich es da in den Keller gehängt.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> Is halt nicht mein "Ding".



Das ist Ok Mario. Ich kenn ein paar Bellykapitäne die den Schlauch wieder an den Nagel gehängt haben. Mann soll sich ja auch wohlfühlen und entspannen beim fischen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Klasse Ace, ich nehme dein Ange(l)bo(o)t gerne an. #h Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit, vieleicht habe ich mein Schiff bis dahin ja auch wieder Seeklar.  #:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wenn´s passt, bin ich natürlich dabei.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## RenéK. (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wenn´s klappt bin ich auch mit dabei!

Gruß #g René 

Tight lines#:


----------



## theactor (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hi,

Same Weekend-Shit as ever: WENN dann könnte ich höchstens bis 15h.
Maddin weiß warum    #h 

*seufz*


----------



## MichaelB (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@theichfanggleichwiederanzuheulentor:#y  





> Maddin weiß warum


 ich weiß auch warum  

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir gemeinsam eine Frühschicht einlegen... tun... würden...?

Gruß
Michael, steht auch nicht gern früh auf #u


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

ich weiß auch warum  

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir gemeinsam eine Frühschicht einlegen... tun... würden...?

Bei der Frühschicht, wäre ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ich weiß schon, ich weiß nicht !! Immer diese HH-Sippe :q 
Klar kommt ihr vorbei !!!
Gru´ß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

okai, dann werde ich jetzt auch bei der Abstimmung öffentlich meine Stimme für den 8ten Mai abgeben... tun... #h 

@Reppi: weil er einen Rock an hat :q 

@Fischkoopp: so denn #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bernie (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

... gehabt zu sollen sein.....


----------



## Broesel (21. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moinsen,

also der 8.Mai klingt nicht schlecht...und wenn..dann werde ich gaaaaaaaanz früh am Wasser sein (ca. 04.00 Uhr) und Dorsche ärgern......und Frühstücken zu Hause...  

Nee..werde wohl auch als Strandläufer dabei sein...besonders, wenns wieder in Dazendorf sein sollte...


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Broesel: 





> gaaaaaaaanz früh am Wasser sein (ca. 04.00 Uhr) und Dorsche ärgern...


 da würde ich doch glatt mitmachen wollen #h  vielleicht ist Fischkoopp ja auch von der Partie, der leidet ebenfalls unter prä-seniler Bettflucht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (24. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Michaelb,

wie wäre es gleich am 7ten zu starten um die Nachtdorsche zuärgern. Je nach Wetterlage????


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ detlefB

da werden wir nochmal nen Termin machen, wo die Nächte etwas angenehmer sind von den Temperaturen her.
Denn Anfang Mai kann es noch recht kühl in den Nächten sein.

Ausserdem haben schon einige Zustimmung bekundet das das im Sommer besser wäre und sie dann auch dabei wären.
Aber wer will..... kann ja schon die Nacht vorher loslegen, warum nicht?
1-2 Tage vorher werden wir wohl wissen "wo" wir uns treffen.  :q  #h


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

ich denke auch, daß wir dies mal lieber ganz früh beginnen und dann im Sommer nochmal ein Treffen machen mit Nachtangeln.

@Detlef: nach einem Arbeits-Freitag mache ich keine Nacht durch, da penne ich auf der Hälfte einfach ein #u 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ein Sommertreffen wäre mal nicht schlecht..
Würde gerne mal ein BB Treffen mitmachen.
Am 8.5. ist schon Boardie Treffen in Duisburg....
Man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## detlefb (27. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hmm,
Sommertreffen auch ne gute Idee.

@ Michaelb, stimmt das kommt nicht so gut nach der Arbeit. Ich hab die Woche Urlaub, von daher... aber die Warnung von Mike toent mir im Ohr, wo ich doch sooo schnell friereeeee. Lieber frueh aus den Federn und dann #:


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

na denn, wie schaut es aus bei den "Frühschichtlern", um halb vier an der gelben Möve?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Schade, hätte auch lust gehabt aber ich armes Schwein habe Samstags UNI. 
Beim Sommertreffen wäre ich aber dafür am Start! Nachts fischen und tagsüber UNI  #u 
 :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hoffentlich haben wir dies mal mehr Glück mit dem Wind. 
@ Ace; Ich habe übrigens meinen Ersatzschlauch für mein Boot erhalten das bedeutet das ich dein Angebot dein Boot zu nehmen nicht warnehmen muß. Vielen Dank aber ntrotzdem für das Angebot. Vieleicht hat ja jetzt jemand anders mal die Chance so ein BB zu testen.


----------



## bernie (28. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Mädels 
Ich habe grade mit Beppo teleniert: Er kommt NICHT mit.....ERGO: Ich bringe noch mein CC-Belly+Flossen mit und stelle es "der Allgemeinheit" zur Verfügung 

Da das Ding hier eh über ist, würde ich es auch zum Verkauf anbieten, falls jemand Interesse hat.........

Ich werde evtl. schon in der Nacht antanzen und mal ein wenig Blinkerweitwurf üben


----------



## bernie (28. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

......ach ja , da fällt mir noch ein:
Wer das Teil fahren will, muss sich natürlich 'ne Wathose mitbringen !!!


----------



## marschel (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei...!!!

Mir wachsen z.Zt. eh Flossen zwischen den Fingern und Dorschglubscher kriiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeggggggggg ich auch schon. Die gelbe Waffe ist natürlich dabei....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Bernie

...und natürlich die *Rettungsweste* nicht vergessen  #6


----------



## Broesel (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Marschel,
solange du noch nicht so drein schaust.... :q 

PS. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Dorsche genau von vorne betrachtet so dusselig dreinschaun....


----------



## marschel (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Och Joerch,

ganz so schlimm  ist es noch nicht,  aber nahe dran....


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Soll ich noch was mitbringen ????
Ich fände es peinlich nichts mitzubringen und viel mit nach Hause zu nehmen


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Soll ich noch was mitbringen ????
Ich fände es peinlich nichts mitzubringen und viel mit nach Hause zu nehmen  
@Ex-Stormbringer
Wann wollt ihr nun los ????
@Marschel
Habe das Bananen-Ding von Esoxologe letztes Jahr im Einsatz gesehen------Seelenverkäufer :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## bernie (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Mike:
Natürlich haste Recht 
Ich hab ja noch eine "auf Halde"  die werd ich noch mitbringen


----------



## MichaelB (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

also wenn die Frühschicht-Buben mitspielen wollen wir gegen vier Uhr morgens am Wasser sein - Fischkoopp, MichiHH, Broesel... macht mal ein Geräusch dazu :z 

Gruß
Michael "The sunshine dude" :g


----------



## Medo (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@michelB

nehmt Ihr mich auch mit? #w


----------



## Blauortsand (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Aha - Medo ist schon wieder auf Kontaktsuche reicht Dir dein Außereheliches Techtelmechtel mit Laggo nicht mehr müssen jetzt auch noch andere herhalten?!?


----------



## Medo (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

 @jelle

komm doch auch zum BB-Treffen, wenn Du dich noch ans Wasser traust, Du drummherumangler


----------



## Blauortsand (29. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

#2 Autsch!!


----------



## bernie (30. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Au fein, da seh ich MichiHH endlich mal wieder  *froifroi*
Ich werde "irgendwann" in der Nacht eintrudeln..... mal sehen, wie lange ich es hier aushalte


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. April 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Habe mir den 08.05. fest notiert, muß nur noch meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen  #4 , denn es steht ja bald ein Umzug an :z 
Wäre ja ne super Gelegenheit, mal ein paar Boardis persönlich kennen zu lernen. :z  :m  :z 
Mal sehen, wo es stattfinden soll. #: 
Bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt


----------



## Fastroller (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

salute,

bin auch wieder mit von der Partie. Falls jemand mit Boot kommen will, Bootsslip geht leider nicht mehr ( siehe anderes Thema  ) 

@ Mikefish,

sag Bescheid wenn noch was fehlt an Equipment oder Gold...


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ich muss leider am 8. arbeiten 
Wenn alles glatt geht, dann werde ich euch aber am Nachmittag besuchen !
(hebt sicherheitshalber mal ´ne Wurst für Isha auf )


----------



## bernie (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,
mal 'ne Frage:
Ich will mich am Samstach in erster Linie auf Hornie's konzentrieren (die sind geräuchert so lecker)  hat schon mal einer mit 'nem HERINGSVORFACH auf die Burschen geangelt ?????
Das müsste doch eigentlich gut funktionieren........... (denkt sich bernie vom platten Land) 
Ich stell mir das so vor: Midd'm Belly rumdümpeln, Heringsfliegen in 1-2 Metern tiefe leicht auf und ab bewegen ......... Hornie kommt vorbei, sieht einen Schwarm "wasweissich"  kann in aller Ruhe den Köder einsaugen......... und HÄNGT fest....... 

Lieg ich -Eurer Meinung nach- voll daneben, oder könnte das klappen ???

Nochwas: Da ich mich schon beim Treffen Ende 2003 dummunddämlich gesucht hatte, um diesen bescheuerten Feldweg zu finden  wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand Seine Handynummer geben könnte, um mich (notfalls) zum Ziel zu lotsen  
Ich denke mal, daß ich so gegen 4 Uhr in DD bin........ wenn also jemand unterwegs nen BMW Touring mit GÖ-Kennzeichen planlos in der Pampa rumdüsen sehen sollte...... RETTET MICH


----------



## MichaelB (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@bernie: also das mit dem Heringsvorfach habe ich auch grad letztens gehört und werde das evl jetzt Samstag auch mal statt Heringsfetzen ausprobieren. Ich werde mich ebenfalls auf die Hornies konzentrieren wenn die Dämmerung durch ist oder/und kein Dorsch mehr beißen will.
4Uhr auf dem Parkplatz DD klingt gut, allerdings ist bislang noch kein "offizieller" Strand vorgeschlagen bzw bestimmt worden - wenn man wetter.de glauben darf sollte DD aber schon geeignet sein. Rechter oder linker ( Kembs ) Parkplatz?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich fahre mit einem schwarzen Kombi mit HH-MB Kennzeichen spazieren und werde aller Warscheinlichkeit nach Angelfiete mit an Board haben #h


----------



## MichaelB (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

so gern ich in DD angeln würde, momentan sagt wetter.de Südwest um 4bft voraus... bleibt wohl doch nur, bis Freitag abzuwarten und dann den richtigen Strand auszusuchen.

Gruß
Michael, der unbedingt mal früh morgens angeln gehen möchte :m


----------



## detlefb (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,
da mein Wetterbericht so aus sieht:

Tag  Schauer Max:  17°C 
 Wind: aus dem Südsüdosten mit 16 km/h 
 Niederschl. Wahrsch.: 50 % 
 Durchschn. Luftfeuchtigkeit: 68 % 

 Nacht  L. Bewölkt Min:  7°C 
 Wind: aus dem Osten mit 8 km/h 
 Niederschl. Wahrsch.: 20 % 
 Durchschn. Luftfeuchtigkeit: 76 % 

warte ich auch noch ab.

Detlef der immer noch überlegt Freitagabend zu Starten


----------



## JosiHH (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ alle-Freitag-Abend-Starter

Hab leider Samstag nur Vormittags Zeit und kein Belly #d 
Werde aber Freitag abend nach DD starten und mein Glück in der Dämmerung auf alles mit Flossen versuchen  #: 
Da bin ich doch bestimmt nicht der einzige, oder?!?!?
Wie isses mit lecker Grill und Bierchen #2 ?

Josi


----------



## detlefb (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ JosiHH,
wer bringt was mit? Ich den Grill, du den Rest???  
Wann willst du starten in Richtung DD.
Da wären dann schonmal zwei. :m


----------



## bernie (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichaelB:
Wann wollt Ihr denn in HH starten ?????? ....... evtl. könnten wir uns irgendwo anner Autobahn treffen ...... ich würde dann SO satrten, daß ich rechtzeitig da wäre und könnte mich in Euer Kielwasser/Windschatten begeben 
Was is'n mit MichiHH ??? ich dachte, der wollte auch mit ???

Heringsvorfächer: Also ist meine Theorie gar nich mal sooo verkehrt gewesen 

Denkt dran: ich bring noch ein Belly+Flossen+Weste mit ....... wer will, kann damit losziehen   also Wathose nich vergessen


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie
Zu dem Heringsvorfach würde ich sagen"VERSUCH MACHT KLUCH"  , habe heute gerade was über Boilies beim Brandungsangeln gelesen, allerdings auch nur als Theorie  

@MichaelB
nicht aller Wahrscheinlichkeit, bin dabei  , es sei denn ich verpenne #u ,kommt aber wenn es ums Angeln geht nicht vor. #6 

@all
Freue mich schon auf Samstag :z  und das mit dem Wetter wird schon,oder?


----------



## MichiHH (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie: Ich habe den Thread grad erst überflogen - klar bin ich am Samstag im Wasser 
Ich denke wir starten gegen 2.30h an der A1-Auffahrt Stapelfeld. 

@Angelfiete: 





> das mit dem Wetter wird schon,oder?


Wenn´s keinen Orkan gibt, sollte ein nettes Plätzchen gefunden werden!

@MichaelB: um 3.30h beim Schotten? Da sollten wir schon am Wasser sein, es wird einfach zu früh hell für uns Strandläufer!


----------



## Reppi (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

So ihr Nachteulen.......jetzt reichts.........das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen,wenn da 20 Fahrzeuge planlos durch die Walla-Pampa jagen :m 
Also ich werde dann auch mal unchristlich starten !!
Aber wat is mit Stephan, dem letztmaligen und einmaligen BB-Cup-Gewinner ??
Soll das nun auch an dem Tag durchgezogen werden ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JosiHH (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie + DetlefB
Wollte so gegen 18.00Uhr los in Hamburg-Rahlstedt (an der Auffahrt Stapelfeld / A1). Aus Richtung Bremen kommend ist direkt am Ende der Abfahrt von der A1 ein Parkplatz. Da könnten wir uns so gegen 18.00 treffen? 

Würstchen und n 6-Pack bring ich mit.

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hurra bei mir klappt`s auch mit dem 08.05.  #v  Eventuell wollte ich mein Schlauchboot (3,6m max 6 Pers.) mitbringen. Natürlich nur, wenn noch jemand mit auf`s Wasser möchte. Hätte da noch mal ne große Bitte.
Könnte mir jemand Wattis (10 Stück) und Seeringler (5 Stück) mitbringen??? #c Wollte nämlich mal den Buttlöffel testen. Da ich ne weite Anreise haben werde, werde ich wohl schon Freitag abend an der Küste aufschlagen. Hoffentlich steht bis Freitag mittag der Ort schon fest. Die Küste von S/H kenne ich ja ( bis auf Süssau ) noch nicht. Vielleicht kann man sich dann unterwegs treffen???


----------



## Broesel (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

herrjeh, so viele Nachteulen. Dann werde ich mich da auch noch einklinken. Das wird dann ja ne richtige morgendliche Feldrallye...muß man die eigentlich genehmigen lassen?? :q 
Schaun mer mal, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und was die Dorsche sagen. Die letzten beiden Male wars alles andere, als fett....  
Egal, mit soner Truppe macht das Angeln mitten inne Nacht auch ohne Fisch Spaß.. :z 
Bis Samstag..mitten inne Nacht anne Küste... :m 
Im Dunkeln kann ich jedenfalls ungesehen die Hose runterlassen.... :q


----------



## Ace (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Leute
ich muss mich leider ausklinken, der Job lässt mir keine Chance
Wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spass und dicke Fische.


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Mensch Ace, Du machst ja schon Stephan (Mr. ich komme zu 99,9%) konkurenz 

ich habe widererwarten frei bekommen ! 
Aber ob ich mich schon so früh aus dem Bett quäle kann ich noch nicht sagen !!!


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Jungs,
klar ich bin auch dabei... Ehrensache... als Strandläufer...in Neoprenwindeln  
@MIHH: Feintuning... Warum Stapelfeld?...

@ Michael B:Freu mich schön auf ein Wiedersehen :m 

Wer macht nun den Proviantmeister? Wird noch was benötigt?

Gibs da jemand der mir freiwilig Rühreier brät?. :m und den Kaffe rührt und nicht schüttelt? 
Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Mefohunter and other
Wer will Wattis und wie viel?
PM zur mir bitte..
Kneifer bekomme ich nicht kurzfristig, denke aber die müssen auch nicht unbedingt sein.
Bringe noch ein paar Heringesfetzen mit..
Dat muss langen.
Gernot :m


----------



## Medo (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Broesel


> Bis Samstag..mitten inne Nacht anne Küste...



Ich werd dann auch mal etwas am späterem Freitag (Sa. morgen) versuchen aufzuschlagen. #: 

Jungs denkt daran, die grün/weißen machen auch so scharfe Pics wie
Joerch#q  #r 

Joerch, Du musst  mir unbedingt mal zeigen, wie das funzt mit meiner Knipskiste #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Leute..... ist doch wie immer!!
Grill ist vor Ort, Grillkohle und Anzünder auch und jeder bringt sich seine Würstchen, mit oder ohne Brot/Salat selber mit.
Der eine hat nen paar Bierchen mit und der andere eben dafür nen paar Würstchen mehr.
Ich denke verhungert und verdurstet ist wohl noch keiner, bei diesen Treffen.

*Frage:* ist der Schwenkgrill mit dabei????
Grillkohle, Anzünder und nen Pack Würstchen habe ich mit, sowie auch ne Grillzange und nen Müllbeutel.

Bin gespannt wie das Wetter wird???


----------



## bernie (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Angelfiete: Genau so seh ich das auch 
@MichiHH: Au fein  dann muss ich hier so um 2:10 starten....... sind ja nur 300 km 
neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee war'n Joke  ich bin dann da 
@ MikeFish: ICH bring (wieder) 'ne Kiste Flens mit und fress mich bei Euch durch 
@ALL: Ich seh schon, das wird ne geile "frühmoinsumvier"-Paaadyyyyy


----------



## Medo (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@mike

Schwenkgrill kömmt!


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Eigentlich könnte ich Samstag auch mal wieder so ganz in Ruhe Schneidern natürlich zur Belustigung aller anderen Anwesenden ist schon OK solange ihr mich nicht in meiner Förde abzieht!!!!
Nur leider weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das terminlich so hinbekomme mal schauen!
@Reppi 
mann könnte sich doch vielleicht in RD treffen!?! 
@All
Wer kommt den noch so aus dem Norden zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft!?!


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ all
Was meint Ihr denn wie lange Ihr da so rumangeln werdet?
Evtl. rase ich sonst am Nachmittag noch in neuer Rekordzeit 
hinterher!


----------



## MichaelB (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@MichiHH: wie jetzt 3.30 zu spät oder was? Dann gegen drei??? #u 

@Angelfiete: verpennen gilt nicht  

@Rausreißer: :m 

@Broesel: ich habe meine Digi wieder zurück, die hat ´nen kräftigen Blitzzz :g 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ne Packung Grill-Lümmel und ein Sechser sind selbstmurmelnd an Bord #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin moin #h 



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Was meint Ihr denn wie lange Ihr da so rumangeln werdet?
> Evtl. rase ich sonst am Nachmittag noch in neuer Rekordzeit
> hinterher!



würde evtl. auch noch später anreisen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Laggo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

Ich werde auch am frühen Samstagmorgen aufschlagen!

@Stephan

Was is nu mit dem Cup ist, würd mich auch mal interesieren ;+ 
Zählen eigentlich auch Hornies  

@Medo


> Jungs denkt daran, die grün/weißen machen auch so scharfe Pics wie Joerch


Hast Du etwa schon Abzüge erhalten???

@Rausreißer
PM wegen Watties ist schon unterwegs #6


----------



## detlefb (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ JosiHH, PN ist unterwegs


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

*Für die später Anreisenden........... * es lohnt auch noch Nachmittags zu erscheinen, denn es wird bestimmt bis Sonnenuntergang gefischt!!  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ich hoffe das !
Meine Frau hat mir eben kundgetan das  ich vor 12 Uhr das Auto nicht haben kann !


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Angelfiete: verpennen gilt nicht


Keine Angst, ich glaube ich gehe erst garnicht ins Bett.  .

Wie, Wann, Wo und Was ,kannst du mir ja noch per PM schicken. #h


----------



## MichiHH (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie: Dann pump schon mal dein Reserverad auf, könnte sonst knapp werden 

@MichaelB: Hat der Schotte dann noch auf? Oder wollen wir uns da einfach nur treffen?? (Müsste dann nicht wieder Bifi & trockene Brötchen frühstücken)


----------



## Reppi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MarioS
Du kannst doch zu Fuss kommen  
@Jelle
Ich treffe mich nachts äh, morgens um 03:00 in RD mit RaubfischerRD und damit ist mein Ferarri leider voll.......aber Du kannst dich unserer Karawane ja anschliessen; die südliche Halbkugel ist ja "wildes Land" für dich  :m 
@Medo
Hast Du "unsere" 80x60cm Erkennungsbilder vielleicht eingeschweisst ??
Wenn ja, bring mit !!(Versuche dich teflonisch zu erreichen #c )
Gruß Uwe
PS. Jetzt melden sie SO 4....


----------



## Medo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Reppi


> !!(Versuche dich teflonisch zu erreichen



Also ich sach mal..

Deichschlampenregion: nischt, 4xkurz, wieder nischt,..........#x
Hamburg+Umland      : 040 ............    

Aber zum Glück hab ich Dich ja erreicht!"!"!


----------



## bernie (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichiHH:
DER WAR GEMEIN !!!!


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Mittelfristvorhersage DWD
Vorhersagen für die Ostsee einschl. Skagerrak und Kattegat:

Donnerstag:
Ost bis Südost 4 bis 5, strichweise 6.
Freitag:
Ost bis Nordost 5 bis 6
*Sonnabend:
Ost bis Nordost um 5.*
Sonntag:
Ost bis Nordost 4 bis 5.

Wassertemperaturen:
Temperaturen Wasser Osten 5 bis 8 Grad, Süden 6 bis 8 Grad, Westen 8 bis 10 Grad.
@ B-B. Comander`s: hängt man bloß Eure alten Driftsäcke tief ins Wasser  
So kalt ist dat doch auch nicht..


----------



## MichaelB (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Angelfiete: ich gehe mich vorher lieber doch ein/zwei Stündchen auf´s Ohr hauen - ab Mittags hab ich nämlich nicht frei sondern Familie  
Genaue Zeit per PN oder SMS :m 

@MichiHH: ich meine, der Diggler nuschelte mal was von 24Std geöffnet - ich finde es heraus und poste dann. Wann denn nun, drei oder 1/2vier?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ob es bei den Windvorhersagen lohnt, den Bootsanhänger mit Schlauchboot anzuhängen? BB könnte wohl auch schwierig werden???Wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung.
Kenne mich in dem Revier ja nicht aus und ich will auch nicht den Anhänger umsonst anhängen (Fahrzeit).


----------



## Medo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@mefohunter

Könnte ja noch zunehmen(der Wind) aber wer weiß!?
Morgens und Abends wirds ja auch ruhiger, was heisst: kommen!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wird schon werden....:


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Mefo
Tja nun nich?
Mach mal Driftsäcke klar, wenn Du noch Platz hast bin ich dabei...
(Weste bring ich mit) 
Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt? Klar! zum fischen immer #6 
Ich denk mal wir machen hier nichts mit zu hohem Risiko, aber Spaß werden wir trotzdem haben..

Gernot #h


----------



## MichiHH (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie:  Diesmal müssen wir ja hoffentlich nicht durchs Hafengelände fahren!

@MichaelB: 3h ist besser, wie gesagt, es wird soooo früh hell & schon ist der Dorschsegen vorbei


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ All: für Wattis is boarding complete
Rien ne va plus


----------



## MichaelB (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@FrühaufsteherHH: gebongt, um drei beim Amerikaner  #h 

@Angelfiete: eine viertel Stunde eher an der Shell?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Nun gut, ich werde gegen 04.00 Uhr an der Küste aufschlagen. Da wir wohl tatsächlich östliche Winde haben sollen, bietet sich ja doch Dazendorf förmlich an, besonders für die Belly-Fraktion...
Scheint ja wirklich ne Völkerwandereung gen Küste zu werden... :z


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Dazendorf 
nu is es raus...
Einwände?


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Rausreißer

So ist`s richtig. Nie Mut mit Leichtsinn verwechseln. Wie kommt man denn nach DD?
Ob mann sich eventuell irgendwo vorher auf ne Raste treffen könnte? Wollte so gegen 18.00 Uhr am Freitag in DD sein.


----------



## theactor (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,



> Einwände?



JAAA: Ich kann nicht!!

 #q 

Ich wünsche Euch, was Ihr so oder so haben werdet: SPASS! 
Und freue mich schon jetzt auf die Berichte! 

Och Mööönsch, ich wär schon echt gern dabei!

Petri Euch allen! 

#6#6

thekannnichttor


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ theactor

Nicht traurig sein,    die HH-Fraktion ist ja wohl recht gut vertreten    und können Dir ja dann ein paar "Trost-Filets" mitbringen  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

hmmmmm.....  soll es echt Dazendorf sein ??
Wallnau wäre doch auch nicht schlecht bei Ostwind.


----------



## Broesel (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Mike,
jaja, sicherlich, was die Windrichtung betrifft. Allerdings ist es dort für Strandläufer nahezu aussichtslos überhaupt nen Dorsch in der Morgendämmerung zu fangen... darum stehen wir ja so früh auf....  
Und vom Belly wird dort auch tagsüber recht gut gefangen, was ich die letzten Male dort gesehen habe...Dorsch satt...

Außerdem sind das doch ein paar Kilometer weniger... :z


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Na Wallnau wäre doch auch super, dann käme ich endlich mal nach Fehmarn. Wie kommt man denn nun dort wieder hin?


----------



## bernie (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichiHH+MichaelB:
Könnt Ihr mir mal ne Raste anner Bahn nennen, wo ich Euch treffen kann ???  ...... irgendwas nach HH........  
Ich warte dann da auf Euch.


----------



## Ace (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Rolf

Schau mal in deinen Briefkasten...nich das du dich am Ende noch in SH verirrst


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Ace

Verirren? Wat is den dat?  #d 
Also nach fast 20 Jahren Armee möcht ich behaupten, dass ich immer noch den Zielort gefunden habe. #6  Aber Du hast mir jetzt ja gute Infos geschickt.
 #4  Mein Dank wird Dir also ewig hinterher schleichen  #2  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> @FrühaufsteherHH: gebongt, um drei beim Amerikaner


 .... bei welchem ???? Klärt mich mal auf.... gibts da auch Eier zum Frühstück


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> der Diggler nuschelte mal was


 ....NUSCHELN......NUSCHELN ... ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Gut das ich hier immer nur schreibe...und zum Glück nicht mit Tinte, denn
sonst würde mir der Herr "ich bringe Wind und Regen" auch noch vorwerfen, dass mein Schriftbild so verwischt ausieht  :e 
Der Schotte in HL an der Lohmühle hat durchgehend geöffnet.... hier in Reinfeld etwas früher zu, aber gegen 3:00 Uhr sollte der noch auf haben....ich mach mich auch schlau.....
Und "Moshman"....warte ab....Dich krieg ich auch noch....is ja am 15ten wieder Markttag


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hallo MefoH...
Ich gehöre zur der 2:30Uhr Räststätte Stapelfeldt Fraktion...
sorry...

Theactor, sei nicht traurig, Du wirst uns fehlen.... Ace, Fischkopp auch Ihr... ?

In Mitleid 
Gernot


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Bernie: wenn Du die A1 hoch rast kommt nicht zu übersehen in Reinfeld ( das ist dort wo der Diggler rein fällt  ) eine große gelbe Möve links entlang geschwoben und so wie es ausschaut werden wir uns dort um drei in der Früh treffen :m 

@Diggler: 





> Dich krieg ich auch noch....is ja am 15ten wieder Markttag


 Hiiilfeee......

@theichbekommedenarschnichtausdembettumdiesezeitor: don´t worry, ich werde hoffentlich ein paar Dorsche für Dich mit drillen, ein Bier für Dich mit trinken, ordentlich fun für Dich mit haben, hoffentlich ein paar Hornies für Dich mit erwischen, ein paar Filets für Dich mit schneiden, frische Luft für Dich mit atmen... #y  

@Ace: hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal :m 

@all: DD ist für Strandläufers wirklich besser geeignet als Wallnau - obwohl Mike schon recht hat von wegen bei Ostwind...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ all

Tja nun hab ich den Salat, ich muß leider absagen :r .
Mein Boss meint, ich müßte mal wieder am Samstag etwas gegen die Wirtschaftsflaute tun, ich bin voll begeistert #q .
Wünsche aber allen Teilhabenden viel Spass und reichlich #w.


----------



## detlefb (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Fischkopp,

he das ist aber wirklich schade! Ich werde nen Bier für dich mittrinken und vielleicht gibt es ja auch Horni für dich. :m 
Las den Kopf nicht hängen es gibt immer ein nächstes Mal.


----------



## Locke (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Moin,

das wird sicherlich ne Gaudi. 
Bin leider nicht dabei, mich trifft es ähnlich hart wie Fischkoopp, muss in der Früh arbeiten und dann lohnt sich der Tripp für 2 Stunden nicht mehr.

Werde dann mit theactor nen Mitleidsbier trinken  



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> don´t worry, ich werde hoffentlich ein paar Dorsche für Dich mit drillen, ein Bier für Dich mit trinken, ordentlich fun für Dich mit haben, hoffentlich ein paar Hornies für Dich mit erwischen, ein paar Filets für Dich mit schneiden, frische Luft für Dich mit atmen


Bedeutet das, dass Du den Fang teilen wirst??   Find ich klasse #6
Und Theactor weis dann auch wieder, wie Fische und Filet aussehen! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,

@ZynischB: vielen Dank für Deine aufrichtige Anteilnahme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da lese ich doch lieber bei Rolf oder Gernot genauer hin #6

@MichaelDiggler: Könnt Ihr Eure Eier-Flirterei nicht woanders austragen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is ja schlÜmm! 
(Vielleicht solltet Ihr bei der Platzwahl berücksichtigen, ob es ein kleines *Eierplätzchen* zum Zurückziehen für die beiden public-testicle-schmuser gibt?  :q )


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,

@Locke: 





> Werde dann mit theactor nen Mitleidsbier trinken


Soundz an idea! #6



> Bedeutet das, dass Du den Fang teilen wirst??


Näää, von dem Gemeinling will ich nix   
Außerdem: wer weiss, was an dem Tag alles so durch seine Hände geht! >
Erschreckend: der Tag beginnt für die beiden bei einem EGG MC MUFFIN bei McDo. Wo soll das dann enden?  :q


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@theundankbartor: *so* werden also meine selbstlosen Wünsche geahndet - wirklich weltklasse #y und dabei dachte ich doch bloß, Dich ein wenig aufheitern zu können... #d 

@Diggler: ein schattiges Plätzchen sollten wir finden  :g 

@Locke: siehste, und dann muß ich mir *sowas* anhören... #c 

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@thewegbleibender


> beginnt für die beiden bei einem EGG MC MUFFIN bei McDo. Wo soll das dann enden?





> @Diggler: ein schattiges Plätzchen sollten wir finden



aaaargh, geht das schon wieder los #t  #t  #t 

oh Gott, oh Gott wie soll das bloß werden


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

nachgefragt: in der Möve hat bis 4Uhr "die Lobby" geöffnet - allerdings gibt´s zu der Zeit keine Muffins sondern nur die regulären Spezialitäten :m   
Wer´s um die Zeit braucht...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichaelB
unabgestimmt:
denke mal die 2:30Uhr Räststätte Stapelfeldt Fraktion wird zusehen das sie da Reinfeld, in die große gelbe Möwe... :m


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Rausreißer: meinen Beifahrer ohne zu fragen überstimmt wird die OD-Fraktion ebenfalls dort reinfallen  #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bernie (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichaelB:
hmmmmmmmmmmm TREFFEN in Reinfeld (um Drei) is ok......... aber ich vergaß zu erwähnen, das ich überzeugter MacDoof-Hasser bin  
die haben noch nie und werden auch nie 'nen Pfennig bzw. Cent von mir bekommen 

Aber ich bin das schon gewohnt, daß sich alle den Wanst vollknallen und ich im Auto meine alten Wurstbrote verdrücke und lauwarmen Kaffe schlürfe 
Ist jedesmal so, wenn wir aus Norge zurückfahren 

Also um 3:00 in Reinsfeld......... iss gebongt !


----------



## MichiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@HH/OD-Fraktion: Aaalso: Rausreißer und ich werden um 2.30h Stapelfeld sein & AndreasB einladen ( Herr B²: wenn du dich bitte auch mal äußern würdest)
und dann um 3h ein lecker McRib-Frühstück in Reinfeld wegspachteln.
Direkt im Anschluss geht´s also nach DD - ich kenne nur den linken Parkplatz (Kembs), der is´nich gemeint,oder?!
@Bernie: Nebenan ist auch Burger King 

Wäre Flügge ´ne Alternative? Oder gibt´s da auch keine Dorsche??


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Rausreißer: meinen Beifahrer ohne zu fragen überstimmt wird die OD-Fraktion ebenfalls dort reinfallen  #h



Ist schon ganz nach meinem Interesse  , ein kleiner Snack vor`m Pietschern.

Gut gefrühstückt,ist halb gefangen, oder wie war das noch?

@MichiHH
Hier ist er doch!!!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> @HH/OD-Fraktion: Aaalso: Rausreißer und


Ich hab auch nen OD Kennzeichen....
Gehöre ich jetzt zu denen ??? #d    #d  #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hi, wann treffen sich denn die, die nicht so früh da sein wollen. Gibs da auch schon ne Zeit und einen Ort? So früh ist nemlich nicht meine Zeit.
Stephans BB Cup soll ja auch noch stattfinden und das bestimmt nicht in der Nacht oder?


----------



## JosiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wollte mal meinen Wunsch loswerden:
DD (nicht Kembs)... ich  hab das so im Urin...
Fehmarn ist wieder noch ne gute halbe Stunde länger 
und was der Bauer nicht kennt, das ißt er ja bekanntlich nicht
Soviel dazu
Bis Freitag / Samstag
Josi


----------



## detlefb (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ja Moin....

Es gibt da so'n paar ganz verrückte, die legen da morgen abend los. Treffen 18:00 HH Stapelfeld.... (unner de Brücke!!!) Richtung DD rechter Parkplatz....
Ich bin auch verrückt   
Dann gibt es die (HH/OD) Fraktion die sich um 03:irgendwas bei der " gelben Möwe" in (Reinfeld)???wo auch immer treffen möchte-.( MichaelB Angelfiete und und ....) und nu bin ich anm Ende..lol


----------



## detlefb (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

JosiHH,
morgen 18:00 plus/minus = BrückeA1   #6  :m   ROW......


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ja moin delefb, sortiert sich ja langsam...
Meeresangler_Schwerin: Zentrum&Zielort wird Dazendorf wohl sein... *MITTLERER PARKPLATZ DAZENDORF* (wo zur Hölle der auch immer ist)
Obwohl Flügge doch bei Ostwind auch nicht schlecht wär oder?
Aber egal..
Vielleicht soltest DU ne Uhrzeit und nen Ort für die 3. Welle des MEFO-Verderbens vorgeben?.. :m


----------



## bernie (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@JosiHH:
Vergiss aber vor lauter Aufregung nicht Deine Hose  

@All: DD iss ok ausser Dorschen iss da noch so ein "Netter Wurstgriller" 

@MichiHH:
Das iss Jacke wie Hose ....... ich bin da stur wie ein Bagger 
.... aber ich hab ja Wurstbrot + Kaffe mit


----------



## JosiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@rausreißer

wie jetzt... linker Parkplatz DD. Ist damit Kembs gemeint?

Soweit ich weiß: (von rechts nach links oder ost nach west): #4 
1. Parkplatz: Am Leuchtturm (ist wohl schon Heiligenhafen)
2. Parkplatz: Dazendorf
3. Parkplatz: Kembs

Ja, wo denn nun #c  #c  #c 
Kenn bisher nur den mittleren. Na, alle so verwirrt wie ich?

Josi


----------



## torskkonge (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Moin.
Wenn ihr noch einen Platz auf der Ostsee frei habt,würde ich mich euch anschliessen.
Aber wo ist denn nun Treffen?
Linker Parkplatz(Kembs) oder rechter Parkplatz(Dazendorf)?   ;+ 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

ach du sch.. ich stehe jetzt auch völlig neben mir #t 
Josi und delef wenn Ihr die ersten seid...
dann nimmt doch den mittleren also Dazendorf..
wenn da noch nen Grill ist um so besser..
Roger (piep, over?) Josi??
 #h


----------



## JosiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

öööhhhh....tja,
also DB wollte doch nen Grill mitbringen (oder???)
In DD (also in der Mitte) steht glaub ich keiner (hab ich jedenfalls nicht gesehen, kann mich aber täuschen)
Versuche grad mal ne kleine Karte einzufügen, aber das klappt nicht. Hab das gute Stück schon hochgeladen, will aber nicht erscheinen. Wie geht denn das???
HILFE


----------



## AndreasB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

ich muß mich ebenfalls kurzfristig zu den Absage-Hamburgern wie Locke, theactor und Fischkoopp gesellen. :c  :c 

Glaubt mir, ich wäre gern dabei gewesen. Es muß auf jeden Fall ein neues Treffen im Sommer her, gell Herr Actor.

Habt viel Spaß und macht ordentlich Bilder!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Na das ist mir ja ne tolle HH-Truppe   
Wenn`s so weiter geht, dann bekommt theactor wohl keine Filets mehr  #q  #d


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Andreas, das sachste aber Michi selber, also ...#d 
Josi, PN ist unterwegs...


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Steht der Ort jetzt mit DD fest??? Will morgen nach dem Mittag nämlich mein Boot satteln und langsam über die Straßen loszuckeln. Habe ja um 18.30 mein Treffen an der Raststätte Sereetzer Feld.


----------



## AndreasB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Rausreißer,

PN an Michi ist raus. Er hatte schon alles generalstabsmäßig vorbereitet. Soweit ich aus gut informierten Kreisen gehört habe, waren selbst die Nacht-McRibs schon telefonisch vorbestellt.

Sorry
Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Mir ist es eigentlich voll Banane wann und wo die dritte Welle aufschlägt. Ich müsste das nur wissen. Aber eben nicht voer dem aufstehen.


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@MichiHH: der rechte Parkplatz ( Dazendorf ) ist gleich rechts neben dem linken Parkplatz ( Kembs )  
Ich bin nicht der große Kenner, wage aber mal die Behauptung, daß es zum Spin-Angeln in die linke Richtung besser geeignet ist - oder eben vom rechten Parkplatz ganz nach rechts  das Gute ist ja, daß die ganze große Bucht insgesamt "*DD*" ist und man sich irgendwie nicht verfehlen kann.
Würde mal sagen wir fangen links an und fischen uns nach rechts durch #h

@Rausreißer: ich würde mich schwer hüten mit einem OD Kennzeichen herum zu gondeln #q  ich fahre HH-MB :m 

@JosiHH: meinst Du diese Karte hier? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

MichelB: wie Du traust Dich mit so einem Kennzeichen aufs Land?
Deswegen steckten bei Dir letztes mal 3 Mistgabeln im Kofferaum    

Ich glaub wir sollten Singalraketen schiessen oder ähnliches für die Positionbestimmung..    



> Aber eben nicht voer dem aufstehen.


M.S ausgeschlafen und mit Tageslicht hast Du wohl die besten Chancen
den Haufen zu finden #6


----------



## JosiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichaelB
Genau so wollte ich das auch haben (schaff das auch noch irgendwann).
Der lila Pfeil führt nach Kembs, das rote P zeigt DD, gelle?
Also Kembs, fein

Josi


----------



## MichiHH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Mönsch, da ist man mal kurz weg und hat hier eine links-rechts-Verwirrung veranstaltet 

@OD/HH/GÖ-Fraktion: Wenn´s weiter Absagen hagelt, passen wir alle in einen Smart... 3h beim Schotten und dann fischen wir uns in einer links-rechts-Kombination zum eigentlichen Treffen 
Das passt schon irgendwie


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

So jetzt haben wir es endlich.
*Dazendorf rechter Parkplatz ist angesagt !*

So wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe, sind ja schon einige für DD. Also werden wir uns dort treffen.
Ich denke mal das der gleichzeitige BB-Cup nur am Tag ausgeführt wird ( hoffe das ist im Sinne von Stephan?). Also kommen die Fisch die zu "nachtschlafender Zeit" auf die Schuppen gelegt wurden, NICHT mit in die Wertung des BB-Cup´s !  :m 
Das reine Treffen wird dann so ab 7:00/7:30 angehen und sich bis zur Abenddämmerung fortsetzen.
Wie immer wird gegen Mittag der Grill angeschmissen.  :k 
Ansonsten soll es keinen festen Plan geben, sondern Spass, Fun und eine fröhlich/nette Gemeinschaft !!

Ach ja....... der Wind soll am Samstag aus SO kommen und in Stärke 3-4, Spitze 5. Das ist doch für DD super.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Rausreißer
Also das mit den Wattis geht schon i.O., denn ich will ja erst am Samstag auf`s Wasser und den Buttlöffel testen.  :z  Natürlich nicht den ganzen Tag, denn ich will ja auch noch den einen oder anderen Snack halten.  #6  Aber mein BB ist natürlich neben dem Schlauchboot auch mit an Bord.  :z


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Scheun dann ist dat jetzt rechtzeitig aufn Punkt.
@Mefohunter,
Freu mich schon auf den Klönschnak.
 #h


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

na wie gut, daß jetzt jeder weiß wo er hin soll 
Bei alledem: wie stets, wäre mal ein BB für einen (nicht ganz freiwilligen) "überzeugten" Strandläufer für einen allerersten Test zu haben?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

öörkks...na jut, der "Hauptaustragungsort" steht ja nun fest...   
Die nachtwandelnde HH/OD/GÖ-Fraktion trifft sich in Reinfeld, da bei diesem gelben Gummiadler...richtig? Wie komme ich denn da nun wieder hin.Reinfeld runter und dann links??  Kann ich mich da verfahren..oder gibbet da nur eine Möglichkeit... ;+ 
Wo die "Nachtfraktion" letzendlich angelt, steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.  Von Kembs nach Dazendorf wechseln ist ja nun kein Problem...  
Oder hat sich die Nachtfraktion nun fast völlig aufgelöst? Fragen über Fragen... :c 
Egal, ich freu mich über jeden "thor" der nicht dabei ist...ein Fisch mehr für mich... #y 
Quatsch..ich finds echt schade, dass einige nicht dabei sein können...denn diese Treffs haben es doch immer in sich, egal mit oder ohne Fisch... :z 

See you beim gelben Dingenskirchen, falls ich dort hin finde... #c


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Broesel: fährst Du A1 bis Abfahrt Reinfeld, runter von´ne Baahn, gradezu bis zum Kreisverkehr ( neee, nich was Du jetz denkst  ) und guckst Du links, dort fliegt sie, _unsere gelbe Möve_ :k 
Wie erkennt Dich der Rest? Evl an den "tief sitzenden" Hosen?   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Fährt denn Niemand aus dem Raum Flensburg/Schleswig????
Wäre scharf ne Reisegemeinschaft!!!!

@Mefohunter 
Sind die Plätze in Deinem Boot schon vergeben?


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> 1. Parkplatz: Am Leuchtturm (ist wohl schon Heiligenhafen)



Nur nochmal so am Rande: Die Durchfahrt zum Leuchtturm ist nur für den Landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr und AnWOHNER (!) frei.
Und die verstehen da auch keinen Spass! 

PS.: Hat Stephan sich eigendlich schon dazu gemeldet ?


----------



## Broesel (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MichaelB
danke für die Beschreibung.:k


> Wie erkennt Dich der Rest?


Nene..das ist verkehrt. Wie erkenne ich den Rest? Ich denke, das dürfte nicht sooooo schwer sein. Welch bekloppte Horde fällt zu nachtschlafender Zeit noch in so eine Lokalität ein?? Das können nur "Verückte" vom Anglerboard sein... :q  Oder soll ich meine Hose extra "tief" tragen?? :q

@Mario,
dass Stephan sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, wundert mich auch...zumal er doch das Belly-Dingens durchführen wollte... ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Bei alledem: wie stets, wäre mal ein BB für einen (nicht ganz freiwilligen) "überzeugten" Strandläufer für einen allerersten Test zu haben?



Hi Micha, schick mal Ace ne PM. Er wollte mir eigentlich sein RT mitbringen weil meins kaputt war. Aber ich brauch das nicht mehr weil meins wieder heile ist.  :m


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@M_S: dachte ich auch dran, leiiider hat Ace absagen müssen... aber vielleicht findet sich das ja noch - und ansonsten gibt es immer ein näxtes Mal :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> mal Ace ne PM. Er wollte mir eigentlich sein RT mitbringen


 .... wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, dann ist Ace seine Tube bei Ebay losgeworden...es sei denn, es gibt nochmehr von seiner Sorte, mit Bildern, die ich gemacht habe   

@ Brösel......

Den gelben Adler findest Du schon....... wenn Du allerdings nicht da auf die Auffahrt fährst, sondern vorher links abbiegst, dann könnte es passieren, dass mein Vorgarten irgendwann im Weg ist   

@ HH/OD..... drei ????? Seid Ihr wahnsinnig....da penne ich ja beim BB-Cup ein ... oder ich muss mir drei Thermoskannen Kaffee mitnehmen... #2 

@ all.......

lest bloss öfter diesen Thread..... seid heute Mittag sind es drei Seiten mehr geworden...ganzu schön mühsam, wenn man nix verpassen will   

@ MichaelB...... soll ich wasbesonderes mitbringen ?? Ich meine ja nur so...wegen schattiges Plätzchen....????


----------



## Laggo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

Ich werde so gegen 5.30 Uhr am linken Parkplatz (Kembs) aufschlagen, und versuchen mit dem BB ein paar Dorsche abzugreifen #: 
Dann hab ich später mehr zeit für den Klönschnack #g 

@MichaelB

Während meiner ausgedehnten Grillpause kannst Du gerne mal mein Belly(Flossen,Schwimmweste usw.) probefahren #6 

@Rausreißer

Hast Du eigentlich meine PM wegen den Watties erhalten ???

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Lago,
sorry hab ich natürlich bekommen,
geht fast klar. Werden vieleicht ein paar weniger...
Anscheinend ist diese Wochenende ne ernorme Nachfrage  
aber das klappt schon.
Gernot :m


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Diggler:





> @ HH/OD..... drei ????? Seid Ihr wahnsinnig....


 Sind wir vielleicht ein klitzekleines Bischen...  #q aber können so alte Säcke wie Du / wir nicht sowieso nur noch schlecht pennen? Man nennt das glaub ich prä-senile Bettflucht 


> soll ich wasbesonderes mitbringen ?? Ich meine ja nur so...wegen schattiges Plätzchen....????


 Dann solltest Du schon im Dunkeln kommen - so bleiben wir inkognito  


@Laggo: :m bis auf Flossen und Rettungsweste wäre ich komplett - was sollte ich als Nicht-BB-ler auch damit  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Laggo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Rausreißer

Sauber dann können wir ja ordentlich löffeln #: 
Und falls Watties morgen gut gehen, können wir ja noch von Baltic welche nachholen,dat is ja nicht weit wech #6


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,

@MichaelB: 





> das glaub ich prä-senile Bettflucht


Dafür, dass Du sonst immer erst gegen spätestens 14h am Angelort aufzutauchen pflegst scheinst Du ja in letzter Zeit unter akuter Flitzüberalterung zu leiden und Dich in die Reihe post-menopausaler FrühGreise zu gesellen? hmmm... das ging ja fix.. 

Tja, jetzt frage ich mich wirklich, woher die Filets kommen sollen   

Übrigens, Herr B: Wenn irgendjemand Ace's BB kaputtprobiert, dann ja wohl ich...  #y ..und vielleicht ja sogar noch in diesem Leben  ## 


Schon irre, wie schnell dieses Thema ob Örtlichkeitsfragen wächst -- 
 *seufz*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> .... wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, dann ist Ace seine Tube bei Ebay losgeworden...es sei denn, es gibt nochmehr von seiner Sorte, mit Bildern, die ich gemacht habe


 ....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....

@MB.... Schlafstörungen.....hmmmm...ich penne eigentlich leidenschaftlich gerne   
Aber gut....mal schauen, ob ich das so früh packe


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

theactor, 
wirklich subtil wie Du Deinen Frust am armen Michael austobst...
Dafür wünsche ich Dir Morgen Abend Tomaten der Handelsklasse 1a
und nur frische Eier aus Bodenhaltung.....
Ich hoffe auch für Dich das ein Teil der Jungs dann auch zu schlapp zum zielen und werfen ist....  
Gernot  #h


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Rausreißer: das ist ein natürliches psychologisches Phänomen welches da heißt _Frustabbau auf Kosten Anderer _#y   besonders jüngere streßgeplagte Vertreter der männlichen Gattung lassen´s gern mal so raus :m 

@theichprobiereinbellyboatvordemmoshmanaus: wird wohl nix   #y

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Well,
ich bringe einen grösseren Grill nebst 2 Sack Kohle und Anzündern, für die Nachtfraktion mit. Klar steht der dann Sa. auch zur Verfügung
DD rechter Parkplatz ist Ok.
@ JosiHH Bis nachher unner die Brücke :z 
@ Mefohunter84 PN ist unterwegs :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Rausreißer, detlefb, Jelle

also wie gesagt. Wenn jeder eine Angel hat, dann können bequem 3 Leute vom Boot angeln. Tja und wenn der Wind nicht zu dolle pustet,   dann klappts vielleicht auch mit vier.  #6 
Wenn nicht, dann  #:  wir in Schichten!    Dat wat wat.
Freue mich übrigens auch schon auf den Snack mit Euch.  :m 

Gruß

 :z  :z  :z  -Rolf-  :z  :z  :z

P.S. Melde mich jetzt ab zum beladen des Töftöf.
Bis dann um 18.30 ane Raststätte!


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

super mefohunter,
ich hab ne Automatikweste, hast Du noch für Michael was?
Theactor, na gut von mir kriegst Du 3  Portionen Dorschfilet,
ich hoffe das baut Dich wieder auf #6 
PS:
heb Dir die Tomaten auf, schmekt lecker dazu....

Gernot #h


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Man bei mir zu Hause hier pustet das ordentlich kann mir noch garnicht so recht vorstellen, dass morgen der Wind so BBfreundlich sich gestaltet aber die Wetterdienste sagen nachwievor Südost zum Abend Nordost um 3BFT!

@Mefohunter

Habe ja auch mein BB dabei wenn im Boot kein Platz mehr ist, aber so mal ne Schicht mit dem Boot raus würde mich auch nicht stören dann würde ich auch mal mein Gefährt verleihen für die die Interesse haben!!!


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@detlef

soll ich dann meinen grossen DreibeinSchwenkgrill zu Hause lassen?


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wo sind die Nördlichen Boardies will da keiner zum Treffen????????
FAHRGEMEINSCHAFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Medo, 
weiss auch nicht.... kommt immer drauf an wieviel da sind und gleichzeitig Hunger haben. 
Doppelt hält besser, oder.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Leute #h ,
bin noch ein bischen verwirt vom ganzen lesen(links, rechts,mitte) aber eigentlich guter Dinge das wir uns finden.  

Bis um drei im Lokal "Zur Goldenen Möwe" freue mich. :z 

Gruss
Florian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

so nun ich nochmal zum ABBB - CUP 2004.
Findet morgen natürlich statt und ist Teil des Events.Die Regeln sollten ja wohl mittlerweile bekannt sein.
Hier die Kurzform :

Mitmachen kann jeder BB -Fahrer.Gewertet wird der längste (nicht schwerste) Fisch
Hornhechte !!! und der Gewinner muß den Cup im nächsten Jahr ausrichten.
Wann die Wertung erfolgen soll, können wir ja Morgen nioch festlegen.

CU in DD

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Medo

*Bitte bring den Schwenkgrill mit*.
Besser ist das.  :m 
Danke!!


----------



## bernie (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Michaelb:
Kannste nich lesen ?????????????????????????? 
Ich hab doch mein Ding zur allgemeinen Verfügung gestellt  
JosiHH hat sich ja auch schon vormerken lassen........

Du kannst aber gerne mal mein Luxus-nurdieFersennassmach-Dampfer ausprobieren....... ich stell mich dann derweil zu Mike und futter was 
Haste Wathose ???


----------



## MichiHH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, 
ich glaube ich überdenke das alles nochmal.


> Ich hab doch mein Ding zur allgemeinen Verfügung gestellt


Ich will angeln und nicht auf ´ne Swingerparty! (Soll ich meine Federmaske mitbringen?)


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> ich glaube ich überdenke das alles nochmal.





> Ich hab doch mein Ding zur allgemeinen Verfügung gestellt



Ist ja für mich das erste mal, ich meine so ein treffen  , aber auf so etwas war ich wirklich nicht gefasst.  :k  :k  #6


----------



## bernie (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

uuuuuuuuupssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bernie (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@All:
Also ich kann das erklären................. ähmmmm.....öööhmmmm........ naja.....also........

Mit "Ding" war latürnich mein 2. Belly gemeint SONST NIX !!!!!


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@bernie

das hab ich Laggo in Wallnau beim TDM auch gesagt

hehe


----------



## Laggo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Medo

Morgen hol ich mir deinen Skalp!!! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hi, ich werde hier erst so gegen 7:00 los kommen denn ich muß meinen Sohn noch erst zum Judoturnier bringen. Das liegt aber auf dem Weg und so werde ich gegen 9:00 da sein.
Das mit ACE seinem BB wußte ich nicht das er verkauft hat.


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

von wegen!!!!

Mir taten die Stoppeln nach dem letzten Scalpieren 3 Tage lang brennen!!


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Ich wollte nur kurz noch mal "Gute Nacht" sagen........
Da wir ja schon ein wenig früher auf dem Wasser sein wollen, hoffe ich das jemand meine oder Medo´s H-Nr. hat, um uns zum BB-Cup rechtzeitig aus DK zurück zu rufen ..........Stephan ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## bernie (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

So Mädel's....... Auto iss gepackt und das wichtigste - die Kiste Flens - iss auch dabei  

Wie sieht es da oben eigentlich mit REGEN aus ????? hier regnet es seit 2 Tagen ununterbrochen 
Wenn das so weitergeht, kommt der Bach am Ende der Wiese übermorgen zu Besuch in meine Garage


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Reppi,
bin da schmerzfrei...
Schick Dir ne PM mit meiner.
Du kennst ja mittlerweile den Haufen in dem ich drin bin...
Wenn was nicht läuft ruf an...
See you
Gernot :m


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@all Frühaufsteher

Ihr habt das gut wenn Ihr pennen solltet!
Ich hab hier in unserer Firma eine komplette Telefonanlagenumstellung, welche sich noch arg ziehen kann und wollte auch schon um 2°° starten.

Noch Auto packen u.s.w. ,ich glaub das lohnt nicht mehr in die Penne zu gehen.

Schaun wir mal


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Medo
So wie Du arbeitest, möchte ich mal Urlaub machen :m  :m 
Werde Dich dann morgen in Schlepptau nehmen, wenn Du schwächelst---


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ reppi

hab Dich auch lieb


----------



## MichiHH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, 

so - nachdem ich in x-Angelgeschäften war, hab ich bei K&HD endlich was passendes gefunden  (Eigentlich wollt ich ja um 18h ins Bettchen)
Ich werde morgen untenrum nicht nass  

Bis morgen & gute Nacht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

......hmmmm.... schlafen geht bei mir noch nicht....also bleibe ich noch wach..... sollte ich wider erwarten um drei nich im "goldenen Gockel" erscheinen, könnt Ihr Frühaufsteher oder Durchmacher ja ruhig schonma losfahren ...... ich finde Euch denn schon.... so...und nu Auto beladen  #h  #h


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@DD

Ich kann auch noch nicht pennen, muss ja noch malochen!
Erst mal nen Pils und dann was von der Futtertheke und dann....

Scheis. auf Figur, geht mir eh bald wie auf dem Pic.

So schieht...


----------



## DerDuke (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hallo Boardies,

ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß und Petri Heil.
Leider kann ich selbst nicht kommen, es sind halt immer über 500 Km Anfahrt.  #q 

@Blauortsand: Pass gut auf Laggo und Medo auf !   :k   :q


----------



## Fastroller (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ all,

so, der Fastroller geht jetzt schnell noch n paar Montagen basteln... Auto is gepackt!
seh Euch Bekloppte dann morgen um 8:30 Uhr in DD

salute


----------



## Laggo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Medo 
Du bist doch nicht ganz edel
Du sollst arbeiten #d 

@Duke

Zum Glück fahre ich morgen abend wieder nach Hause,und schlafe in meinem eigenem Bett #6 
Ach Ja Glückwunsch nachträglich noch zu deiner 1. Mefo!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Bernie: ich und lesen? Nööö...  ich kann nur raten und Bilderz schaun :g 
Bei dem Angebot werde ich dann mal hin langen und Dein Ding testen :m  

@Diggler: jetzt aber nich eifersüchteln  

@MichiHH: wie jetzt kurz nach acht ins Bett wollen?  Oder biste jetzt schon wieder fertig?   In meinem Alter geht das vor solch einem event nicht mehr... #c 

@Angelfiete: ich kann ja versuchen, auf Dich aufzupassen   :m 

Bis nachher #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> jetzt aber nich eifersüchteln


 .... ich doch nicht   


Habe nun nach dem dritten Blonden endlich die nötige Bettschwere,....... drei Uhr schliesse ich aber schonmal aus ...... will ja nich schwächeln , aber mindestens vier Stunden Schlaf brauch ich schon.....lieber fünf..... der Wecker ist gestellt, sechs Uhr rechter Parkplatz...das sollte reichen   -.... freu mich..bis gleich denn dann .....

@the "ichschlaflieberausweilabendspartytor" ... Schade Sönke.... wollte Dir mal zeigen, wie das geht mit dem "diggeln"....aber denn neben nicht   

@ alle Anderen..... möge der Fisch mit uns sein


----------



## Medo (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@dd

bin hier auch bald fertig, dann noch mal frisch machen, was essen und ab in die Falle!
Glaube auch eher an 6 °° DD rechts!


----------



## bernie (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Naaaabend 
bernie hat noch ein wenig geschnorchelt und ist jetzt voller Tatendrang 
Inner halben Stunde geht's los, ich hab ja noch bummelige 380 km vor mir 

Bis nacher...............


----------



## marschel (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Huhu,

komme nun doch,........

wann und WO???? ist treffen angesagt??????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

In Dazendorf marschel. Wann ist deine Sache. Die ersten sind so gegen 5 da. Ich kann nicht vor 9 da sein.


----------



## marschel (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

ja,

sorry habs eben gerade auf seite 11 gefunden...puh - war ne anstrengende woche...neue arbeit und gleich in den 1. 4 tagen 6 überstunden, lauf noch neben der spur........

aber ich denke mal, daß ich dann auch so gegen sonnenaufgang dasein werde, um mich zu besacken... 

die dorsche sind mom. sehr launisch ab 9.00 uhr..... aber bei dem wetter morgen, denke ich, daß wir sie den ganzen tag lang fangen werden auf 3-8 mtr.

du erkennst mich an der braunen hose mit grüner jacke...und dem caddy-bb.....und der einzige, der z.Zt. noch keine shimano-rolle auf der rute hat......

p.s.: wenn ich dorsche ziehe, werde ich wohl alle verschenken, da ich von meiner chefin mitbringverbot habe...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin oder Gute Nacht,
die ersten sind schon Wach und ich gehe erst ins Bett, naja 2h lohnt nicht wirklich, ist aber nötig.
Immer wenn früh ins Bett will kommt was dazwischen :r 


Bis heute!


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Habe um 11.30 ne SMS von DetlefB erhalten und sollte mal kurz posten bin aber gerade erst Nachhause gekommen!
Dazendorf Wind 4/5 Bft
Nur Nemos in der Brandung!

Oh mann will ich wirklich in 3 Std los oder schlafe ich doch noch was länger? Bin eigentlich noch garnicht müde!!!!! Naja mal schauen bis dann!!!!!!


----------



## Fischbox (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin!#h
Tja , dann brauche ich ja nix mehr schreiben, denn ich hab die gleiche Simse wie BOS bekommen, leider aber erst eben gelesen. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg!!!#6


----------



## theactor (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Halllo Fischbox; auch ein Zwangs-Daheimgebliebener...?!   

@Diggler: Gerne hätte ich ein bisschen Nachhilfe von Dir bekommen; aber Du hast ja wahrscheinlich mit MichaelB genug "zu tun", nein?   



> the "ichschlaflieberausweilabendspartytor


 ..jetzt müsstest Du nur noch das PARTY gegen ARBEIT austauschen und davor noch ein MITTAGSPROBEN einbauen .. dann passts!

Bin soo gespannt auf die Berichte!

MichaelB "simmste" mir voher zumindest einen schönen Dorschfang auf schwarzen Snaps...#6

#h theichmussmeinefischewohlkaufentor


----------



## Broesel (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

so, ein Teil der "Nachtfraktion" ist schon wieder zu Haus... #u 

Drum werde ich mal etwas über den ersten Teil von mir geben, allerdings wirklich nur Kurzfassung, der Rest wird bestimmt von anderer Seite noch ergänzt...

Getroffen haben sich die Frühaufsteher um 03.00 in Reinfeld, wo sich MichaelB doch mitten inne Nacht sich noch McRib reinziehen mußte... #r 
Doch der Gedanke an Dorsche trieb uns sehr schnell nach Dazendorf (Kembs).
Es wehte nur ein laues Lüftchen von hinten, doch es war immer noch eine Restdünung vorhanden. Da es noch fast dunkel war, war das "Herrumrennen" mit "runtergelasenen Hosen" auch noch kein Problem...  :q 

Schnell gings runter ans Wasser...ich jedenfalls und hatte bereits Dorsch Nummer Nr.1 im Sack, als der Rest der Truppe runterkam. Das war allerdings nicht der letzte Dorsch, denn die nächsten 45 Minuten wurde doch recht gut gefangen. Auch die Größe stimmte. dann kam allerdings die Sonne hoch und das Dorschtreiben war vorbei...:c
Immerhin konnten an diesem traumhaften Morgen 9 schöne Dorsche gelandet werden. Das ist doch schon nicht schlecht... :k 
gegen 06.30 Uhr zogen wir es vor an den eigentlichen AB-Treffpunkt zu wechsen...


----------



## Broesel (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

..dort gings dann gleich munter weiter, man mußte frühstücken, klönen..und zwischendurch wurde sogar geangelt. Die Belly-Ausbeute war bis zum Mittag allerdings nicht so ganz fett. Allerdings wurde vom Boot nen richtig schöner Plattfisch gefangen...auf Buttlöffel.. #r 

Leider mußte ich zum Mittag los aber den Rest wird der "Rest" schon noch verklickern...ich brauch jetzt erstmal ne Couch... #u


----------



## Locke (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Danke Brösel,

sauber gemacht. #6

Bitteeeeee     meeeehrrrrrr   BBBääääärrriiiiccchhtt   bitteeee...

Gruss Locke


----------



## AndreasB (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Na, die ersten Bilder sind doch recht vielversprechend.

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. :c 

Gebt uns mehr davon.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichiHH (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, 

hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Früh-Fraktion, vom eigentlichen Treffen habe ich leider keine Bilder, da meine Kamera in Rausreißers Kofferraum lag & der Rausreißer ja mit Jelle und Mefohunter84 ´ne Spontantour ans Gelbe Riff gemacht hat 

Ein schöner Früh-Dorsch, die Tobse bekamen ihm nicht soooo gut... #t 








Broesel und Rausreißer mit Beute:






Unsere Strecke - alle fische bissen innerhalb von etwa 45 Minuten, teilweise nur 15-20m vom Ufer entfernt






Und zum Abschluss die "Frühschichtler" :







Zum eigentlichen Treffen: 
Mal wieder einige nette, lustige und auch wiedermal verdammt ferkelverdächtige Boardies kennen gelernt #6 , wenn´s mir nicht so dreckig gegangen wäre, wäre ich gerne noch geblieben und hätte auch mal so´ne Rennbanane getestet (oder eben Bernies "Ding")  :m


----------



## Fischbox (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Jaaaauuuul!!!! Da steht die ganze nett verrückte Meute bei geilem Wetter um die Kiste Flens herum, und ich kann nicht eingreifen #q  :c .


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Leute!  #h 

So, alles wieder sauber trocken und verstaut. Das heutige BB Treffen war ODERKLASSE #6   

Alles hat super gefunzt und ich konnte meine ersten Salzwassererfahrungen mit dem BB machen. "Leider" konnte ich nicht mehr mitnehmen als eine tolle Erinnerung und viele Know How  #r   :m 

Einen schönen Gruß an alle, die ich nicht direkt verabschiedet habe und ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung.  #4 

Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal meinen Matratzenhorchdienst antreten, da ich morgen Anangeln habe.

Schön Grüße  #v 

Kai


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hi, bin auch wieder zu Hause. Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit Jelle, Laggo und Medo noch mal ins BB steigen heute Abend aber es fing doch tatsächlich noch an zu regnen. Da haben wir uns das verkniffen. Ich bin dann nach Hause die andern drei haben in Dahme noch mal haklt gemacht.
Ich habe bei der zweiten Tour nach dem Mittagsgrillen einige kleine Wiederreinwerfdorsche gehabt und einen schönen von 59 cm. Reppi hat sich bei der Tour auch ganz gut besackt mit Fisch aber das kann er wohl besser schreiben.
So ich werde mal schnell das Board durcharbeiten und dann gehe ich an die Bilder. Mal sehen was ich da so habe.
Ich werde in der AB Fotogalerie wieder ein Album aufmachen. Wer noch so Bilder hat kann mir die schicken ich stell die dann dort mit ein. Beste Größe dafür ist 600 x .... Pixel.
Ansonsten war das Treffen mal wieder ne super Geile Partie. Ich danke allen die da waren für den tollen Tag den wir hatten. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

.....Brösel, Michi....beste Bilder..... War heute mal wieder ein nettes Treffen...allerdings bin ich doch ziemlich gefrustet wieder gefahren....trotz aller Diggelkunst kein Schwanz....schon das zweite Mal in diesem Jahr  :e 
Aber dafür gibts ein paar nette Bilder.....

Was machen Boardies, wenn sie sich am frühen Morgen treffen ???
Richtig : FRÜHSTÜCKEN  #2 





und Andere winken um anzudeuten, dass es doch besser in Richtung Fisch gehen sollte






dieser Aufforderung konnte so mancher nicht widerstehen  :q  :q


----------



## bernie (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

ICH WAR UM 18:00 UHR ZUHAUSE 
Exakt drei Stunden (hihihihihi) ich musste was tun, sonst wäre ich unterwegs eingepennt und "rasen" macht mich immer so schön munter 

War ein GEILER Tag !!!
@Fischbox:
Die letzte habe ich gerade ausgesüppelt 

@MichiHH:
1. Auf dem dritten Bild von Brösel.......... überlegst Du da gerade, wie rum Du die Dinger halten sollst oder was ?????  *GGGGG*
2. Ich hatte soooooooooooooooooooooo darauf gehofft, daß Du mal mein Ding ausprobiertst ...... was glaubst Du wohl, warum ich die 800 km abgerissen habe ???  :m

@All:
Ich hab hier den wertvollsten Minidorsch aller Zeiten im Kühlschrank liegen ........ oder hat noch jemand 800 km für ca. 1 Pfd. Dorsch zurückgelegt ???? 

....... mannomann, ich bin so kaputt, daß ich nichmal pennen kann ......... darum hab ich mir grade 'nen Grog gemacht, mal sehen, ob's hülft 

Nochmal DANKE an all die Netten Typen von heute und bis............. ??????


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

.....Laggo hat es mit seinem Fang so übertrieben, dass niemand mehr was von Ihm wissen wollte  :q  :q  :q 






...und Brösel hatte irgendwie in den frühen Morgenstunden wohl eine merkwürdige Begegnung....jedenfalls sah es so aus, als wenn er nun anstatt Jäger lieber Gejagter spielen wollte  #h 






....und dan gab es ja auch noch ganz merkwürdige Köder..... zwei Blinker hab ich auch noch nie so gesehen.... aber ich lerne ja gerne dazu ...






und den Rest der Bilder werde ich mal Joerg zusenden...  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

......doch...Ein habe ich noch....
Drei, die über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Bellyboatfischerei sinnieren  :q  :q  :q


----------



## bernie (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

BREIT GRINS 
Klasse Diggler :m


----------



## MichiHH (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Bernie: Beim nächsten Treffen teste ich dein Ding, versprochen! 

@all: wer hat denn nu den Cup geholt? Als wir losgefahren sind, führte Mike noch mit 63cm Dorsch?!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

...tja, wer denn nun....ich denke mal, dass Mike es geblieben ist  #6 
Genau richtig, wenn Ihr mich fragt...dann ist der nächste Cup zumindest Grilltechnisch wieer gerettet  :q  :q 
Aber warten wir mal ab


----------



## MichiHH (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Stimmt, Mike hatte für den Fall sogar eine Wurstbude angekündigt


----------



## MichaelB (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

what a day today #6 
Das erste Mal, daß ich sooo früh zum Angeln aufgestanden bin - das erste Mal, daß ich morgens um viertel vor drei einen Möven-Klops *zum Frühstück* gegessen habe - und das erste Mal, daß ich in einem Belly Boat gesessen habe ( siehe Beweisfoto )

Alles in allem ein super Tag, der mit schönen Dorschen anfing und dann einfach nur noch Spaß gemacht hat #h 

Ich freu mich schon auf´s nächste Küstentreffen #v 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Rausreißer zeigte uns eine interessante Filetiertechnik die ihm eigentlich den Namen *Abreißer* geben sollte


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Man man das sind ja alles tolle Bilder. Ich habe aber auch noch welche. 
Hier gehts lang ins AB Fotoalbum.
Der Gewinner ist Mike geblieben. Ich hatte noch einen dorsch aber zu eurem Glück war der nur 59 cm. Nur? Na wenn ich gewonnen hätte wäre ich Ausrichter für den nächsten Cup und der wäre dann in Rerik.   #:


----------



## Maddin (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@all

Tolle Bilder! ´n dickes Petri an alle Fänger und  #r an Broesel...ist das nich irgendwie doch kalt?  #6 an Mike zum Sieg  Ich konnte mir das Spektakel leider nicht mit ansehen....zu gern hätte ich auch mitgediggelt. Dafür habe ich mir die "Arbeit" von Thetrottertor angeschaut :q Erzählen darf ich leider nichts....sonst lebe ich gefährlich


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ all

Wow, schöner Bericht und super Bilder.
Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber Job geht nun mal vor.
Die HH-Boardies, die leider nicht mit an die Küste konnten, hatten, glaube ich, auch sehr viel Spass.
Leider dürfen wir ja aus - GRINS - lebensbedrohlichen Gründen - Grins - nichts vom theKillertor erzählen.


----------



## Locke (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Moin,

die Bilder sehen nach viel Spass aus! 

Wat machtn Raussreisser da???  Ich dachte, man zieht nur nen Kaniggel zieht man das Fell hinter die Ohren  

@MichiHH
Also, wat soll ich sagen, wasn dat für ne Hose??
Da haste aber die Geldbörse bluten lassen, nech????  

@Brösel
brrrrrrrrrrrrgghhh......meinen Respekt

Sacht mal Jungens, wenn ich morgens so frühstücke wie Ihr, dann ködere ich die nächste Stunde mit leicht verdauten Essensresten an!  #r

@MichaelB
Jetzt will ich´s wissen. Wie wars??????

Hoffe, dass ich beim nächsen mal dabei sein kann.

Bis dahin,
Locke


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,

WooooW, das sieht aus wie immer: wie ein genialer Boardie-Tag! #6
Lecker Bilder, Super-Fische und der Verdacht, dass Michael doch noch vor mir in einem BB nach Dorschen diggelt? 
(@MB: wessen Schüssel war denn das? Und was ist das für eine Ausführung? Und warum habe ich eine vermehrte Speichelproduktion?)

So, und nun möchte ich auch gerne wissen, was Ihr mit dem armen Michi gemacht habt, dass er so "zerböselt" ist gen Abend hin?

AAaber wir hatten auch ein kleines "Imperial"-AB-Treff, und das hat auch viiel Spaß gemacht! #6


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2004)

*Unheimliche Begegnung der 2ten Art*

Moin,

gegen Mittag hatten wir eine unheimliche Begegnung der ich glaube 2ten Art - wer genug von diesen gruseligen Taucherfilmen wie z.B. _Amsterdamned_ gesehen hat wird verstehen, daß es mir eiskalt den Rücken herunter lief - was mich dennoch befähigte, diese Fotos schießen zu können weiß Manitou allein...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

tja was haben wir nur mit dem armen MichiHH angestellt... er sah einfach schlecht aus und genau so ging es ihm auch...  an zu wenig Bier kann es aber nicht gelegen haben  

@Locke: es war :k 

@thekillerinsidetor: aaalso, das war so - obwohl Bernie es mir mehrfach angeboten hatte, habe ich doch keinen Ritt auf seinem Ding gewagt   als ich wollte, war er selber damit beschäftigt, und als er dann endlich völlig erschöpft wieder kam - nun, da wollte ich nicht mehr :q 
Reppi hat mich dann mal mit seinem Togiak paddeln lassen #h ich hätte warscheinlich auch einen ersten Diggel-Versuch unternehmen können, wollte aber bewußt erstmal so´n Teilchen unterm Hintern haben und checken wie sich das anfühlt. 
Nun, in dem Togiak sitzt man kaum im Wasser ( im Gegensatz zu den R.T. Bellys ) und hat durch die Form glaub ich mehr Tempo wegen weniger Wasserverdrängung - ist eben wie ein klitzekleiner Katamaran gebaut.
Der Aspekt von wegen weniger tief im Wasser zu hocken ist für mich als Rücken-Patient natürlich von erheblicher Bedeutung - man könnte auch sagen, daß das evl mein Schicksal wird, denn das Argument _kaltes Kreuz = man muß mich dann aus dem Teil heraus heben _ist hiermit zu minnigens 80% entkräftet.
Machen wir es kurz: das hat voll reingehaun, die *am Tag* gefangenen ( nicht _gediggelten_ #y ) Dorsche sind auch nicht zu verachten und ich würde mich freuen, wenn es zeitnah evl mal zu einem ernsthaften Versuch mit einem geliehenen Belly Boat in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Badewannen-Kapitäns kommen könnte #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Bin heute morgen gegen 09.00 Uhr von den Schlafenden  #u   zu den "noch nicht ganz Munteren   " gewechselt. Jetzt geht`s aber schon.  #h 
Tja das Treffen war echt eine super Sache  #6 . Schade, dass JosiHH schon am Abend zuvor wieder den Heimritt angetreten hat. Hast wirklich was verpasst #2   #: .

@ Rausreißer, Blauortsand, DetlefB & Sohn
war echt ne tolle Bootstour mit Euch  #6 
Da wird`s wohl noch den einen oder anderen Kontakt geben!!!

@ Rausreißer
Möcht mich an dieser Stelle nochmals für die Wattis bedanken und natürlich für Deine super gut zubereiteten Filets  #r  #6 !

Der Buttlöffel hat jedenfalls den "Härteausdauertest" mit gutem Erfolg bestanden  #6 .

Da ich ja mehr mit dem drillen der "Bigfishe" zu tun hatte, mußten halt Andere zur Kamera greifen.
Es sind wirklich tolle Bilder geworden und so manches schöne Bild "mit Riesenbutt" wird wohl noch folgen.

Bis dann also  #h


----------



## MichiHH (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@MichaelB:  





> ... er sah einfach schlecht aus und genau so ging es ihm auch... an zu wenig Bier kann es aber nicht gelegen haben



An zu viel aber auch nicht  , war einfach so ein Tag an dem man sich extrem XXXXXX fühlt - bis heute Morgen hatte ich noch Kopfschmerzen, gestern Abend konnte ich aber schon wieder was essen. 


@Locke: Die Hose & die Schuhe sind der Hammer! Sie sind eine Mischung aus vorgezogenem Geburtstagsgeschenk und dem "Kochfisch-Deal".


----------



## Locke (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin again,



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> vorgezogenem Geburtstagsgeschenk und dem "Kochfisch-Deal



Geschickt eingefädelt!!   #6



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> es war :k


Naa, das hört sich doch fast so an, als ob die Entscheidung für einen Neuerwerb nur noch von nem kleinen Test abhängt.
Wie schon woanders erwähnt, ich bleib am Ball.  

@all
Sehr schöne Pic´s, die Ihr da alle geschossen habt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Hallo an Alle.  :m 
Erstmal möchte ich sagen, das das wiedermal ein klasse AB-BB-Treffen war.
Es gibt eigentlich kaum noch was zu toppen, ausser das wir demnächst mit Servietten unsere Bratwürstchen verspeisen.
Extra-Dank auch an Jörg nochmal, dem Bierspender! (wäre sonst verdurstet)

Da ich ja nun mit meinem 63er Dorsch den BB-Pokal eingesackt habe, werde ich wohl oder übel für nächstes Jahr die Ausrichtung eines neuen BB-Cup´s übernehmen. Ich hoffe doch das dazu viele neue BB-Kapitäne und auch viele "alte" erscheinen.
Termine hierfür werde ich für April/Mai 2005 ansetzen, jeweils mit Ausweichtermin, falls uns das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Gemeinde,
fast schon bisschen spät ab er ich möchte auch noch was sagen:
Das war ein Super Boardie Treffen. #v 
Die Frühschicht erreichte nach der Rottenbildung in Reinfeld
den „linken“ Parkplatz Dazendorf dank der kündigen Führung von Brösel
rechtzeitig vor dem Sonnenaufgang. Kurz die Klamotten angetüdelt und ab gings
ans Wasser. Brösel schlug als Erster zu.
Das lustige Dorsche zupfen würde nur ab und an von schellen meines
Handy unterbrochen. Am anderen Ende war fast immer Reppi der meistens wissen wollte wo er den nu wäre und wie er dahin kommen könnte wo wir waren…
Das konnte ich ihm leider auch nicht sagen, aber Repi kam so in den Genuß eines live geschilderten „Brösseldrills“, der einen Dorsch nach dem andern aus der Brandung zog… Anschließend  brachte er Reppi auch noch „auf Kurs“.

Nach dem versetzen zum „rechten“ Parkplatz und dem Frühstück ließen Mefohunter,
Blauortsand und der „Chronist“ das 2 Kammer Torpedoboot von Mefohunter zu Wasser und jagten den Dorschen entgegen.
Gleich in der 1.Drift erwischte Mefohunter den 46er Traumbutt auf die Buttlöffelmontage mit Wattwurm. Son Butt sieht man an der Ostsee wirklich nicht alle Tage (siehe Bilder in der AB Galerie) Na wenn dat man nicht nen schones Avatar werden könnte weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

Nach 2,3 Dorschen  drifteten wir übern nen Wittlingschwarm und ein paar der kleinen Blassen erblickten kurz das Licht der Sonne, bevor sie wieder in den Fluten verschwanden.
Am Ende der Drift kam plötzlich auf 11/12 Meter Tiefe Leben aufs Echolot.
Jede Menge Fischanzeige im Mittelwasser und auf Grund.
Obwohl wir drei alle Register zogen und Geheimwaffen montierten, war von den Mädels und Jungs unter uns keine(r) an einem Tauziehen interessiert.
Die hatten wohl was anderes im Kopf.
Na, da wollten wir als wohlerzogene Menschen auch nicht länger stören und trollten uns.
Auf den nächsten Driften kam immer wieder mal ein schöner Dorsch heraus.
Herrlich gezeichnete Ostseeleorparden, die an den 20-40 gr. Spinruten für gute Laune bei uns sorgten.
Die Fänge waren sehr gleichmäßig verteilt, und es war kein einziger untermassiger
Dorsch dabei. Natürlich setzten wir einige Fische die nicht ganz so kräftigt waren wieder zurück.
Gegen 11:00  zog es uns dann wieder zurück zum Parkplatz wo die Boardies schon den Grill zum rauchen brachten.
Das war ein  toller Trip, nochmals Danke an Mefohunter84, aber auch an Blauortsand.
Dat wurd ich gerne noch mal mit euch machen, war nen Riesespaß! #6 
Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei, aber Jelle hat Bilder gemacht, bin ja schon gespannt…

An Land verhalf ich mit Hilfe des „Filetierstifts“ MichiHH den Dorschen aus dem Mantel, so das Theactor nu auch seine Filets bekommt…

Nach ein paar Klönschnaks und ner guten Grillwurst gings dann nach Hause.

Dat mit MichiHH war ich auch nicht  kurz nachdem ich Ihn ablieferte kam seine Freundin (ein Termin zu viel? #t :q  ), im Auto hatte er noch friedlich geschnarcht...

Ich kann nur sagen, alle die nicht dabei waren, müssen vor Ärger sich in den Hintern
beißen… #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## AndreasB (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MikeFish,
wie ich hier so die Zeichen deute, werden nächstes Jahr einige neue Kapitäne Dir die Titelverteidigung erschweren.  

@Gernot
sei sicher: Mein Gebiß hängt noch an der Ködelkiste :q 

@MichiHH
erhol Dich gut. Wir haben nächsten Sonntag eine Verabredung mit Elbzandern #: 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> die am Tag gefangenen ( nicht gediggelten  ) Dorsche


 ....  ##  hey Hombre...damit meinst Du aber keinen Bestimmten - oder   

Ich musste heute morgen gleich wieder auf's Wasser..... das mit den Naturködern hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen  #: 

Kurz : war sehr erfolgreich..... schöne Dorsche und zwei Platte..... dachte schon, ich könnte nicht mehr "diggeln"  :q  :q 

@ all    Ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen...war wie immer super......

...ach ja.....Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Pott Mike  #6  #r


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

HI,

ach ja genau: auch von mir eine POTT-GRATULATION! 

@MB: hmmm.. musste man sich Reppis Version (togiak) nicht aus den USA bestellen haben möchten werden?

Falls ja, sollte man vielleicht Porto sparen   
Denn SO MACH ICH DAS NICHT MEHR LANGE MIT  :k


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

So und nu komm ich !!
Vorweg; ihr hättet mir ja auch sagen können,dass DD in S-H liegt und nicht in Mittelnorwegen :q 
Aber das werde ich jetzt öfter machen, um 02.00 losfahren ,3 Zeitzonen durchqueren und dann pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang auf dem Wasser sein :e  :e  #u  :q 
Es war, wie die anderen schon schrieben,ein einfach nur genialer Tag !!!
Der absolute Bringer nachmittags, waren Watti-Reste (da ich keine mehr hatte); Dorsche, grosse Wittlinge und 2 Platte konnten nicht wiederstehn.
@Vossi
Auf dem Bild haben MS und ich deine Diggelleistung besprochen und jedesmal wenn einer deinen Namen erwähnte zuckten wir zusammen und schlossen die Augen...........
@MichaelB
Sag bescheid wenn Du los willst; 2.Ausrüstung liegt bereit


----------



## detlefb (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ All ´die dabei waren,

das einfach genial. Boardietreffen haben was tolles an sich. #6 
Wieder so viele nette Bordies kennegenlernt.
Wann ist das nächste???? Meschendorf?????Ich glaube ich muss M-S mal anmorsen.....
Da wir zur Nachtschicht gehörten, haben wir eingiges "einsacken" könnnen.
10 Platte
4 Dorsch
3 Wittling
fanden gestern Abend den Weg in Winterurlaub  

@ Mefohunter84, da kannst Du dir sicher sein. So du in HL wohnst und mal los willst sag Bescheid...... 
Die Bootstour war super #v  #v 
Ich bin schon seit längerem am gucken, seit gestern wird das intensiver sein...ein "Gross-Belly" hat sschon was  
Besonderen Dank auch für Leoparden. An dem hat Florian seine abgeguckten Filitierkünste gezeigt. Ich glaube fast er hat "Abreißer" zugeschaut, ses sah schon ein wenig komisch aus, aber das Ergebniss war OK.
Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken Deinen Benutzernamen zuändern..... in " Flatfish-Hunter "


----------



## detlefb (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Na gut.....
hier nun die Bilder....


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@theichwerdjetztauchschwachtor: Porto sparen hat schon was...   #h  ich werde mich jetzt erstmal erschlauen was es wo gibt, was man so alles braucht zum Glücklichsein und vor allem zum Überleben #6 

@Digga: 





> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Senóre, würde ich es je wagen? Beim Antlitz meiner seeligen Ur-Ur-Ur-Großmama, in Erfurcht verneige ich mich vor dem einzigen und wahren *DICK-LEER* :q 

@Reppi: wir werden ein Datum finden :m  was würdest Du evl vom 21ten Mai halten?
Wie schaut erwähnte Zweit-Ausrüstung aus, A**** im Wasser oder halb drüber? 

@Mike: auch von mir #r für den Pott - einen 63er hab ich als "überzeugter Strandläufer" noch nicht an der Leine gehabt #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marschel (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Jungs,

war das nicht wieder genial ?????? Jo, das war es...!!!

Meinetwegen könnten wir sofort das nächste Treffen starten.

Super Berichte und schöne Pics... und nächtes mal müssen wir unbedingt Mike ne schöne Schürze zum Grillen mitbringen, wie wäre es mit der Aufschrift: ..... Anglerboard - Barbecue Master..... , dem würde ich sogar nen Rump-Steak anvertrauen.... war wirklich ne leckere Wurst, die Mike uns gezaubert hat... RESPEKT
Und nen schönen Pokal hat er ja auch noch gewonnen,... (fürs Fische fangen) 

hoffe, der eine oder andere sieht sich demnächste mal wieder an der küst
bis denn


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Mike: Glückwunsch auch von mir #r  und noch mal Danke an euch alle!
 Mensch Repi, wieso keine Wattwürmer mehr?. Ich hatte Lago noch 49 Stück zum Abschied in die Hand gedrückt. Hat er die den alle alleine verdrückt der Lump?  
@Marschel: Ich kann auch schon wieder!

@ Theactor: ich wird Deine Filets mal bei Fischkopp im Laden unterbringen..

@detlefb: ich nix abgerissen #c 

@HH Fraktion: wer ist nun der Einkaufsleiter für die schwimenden Eierbecher mit Kühlung derselbigen???


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wenn ich die Fotos sehe könnte ich heulen  :c 
Mußte leider arbeiten, aber in Meschendorf greife ich wieder an  #v 
Mike,  Glückwunsch zum Polkalgewinn  :m  
Wäre der richtige Einstand fürt mein neues BB gewesen.


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Rausreißer
Laggo ?? Und ich dachte der würde die ganze Zeit Gummibären schlürfen..... :q 
@MichaelB 
Wenn Wetter passt gerne !!
Um Dich dann völlig zu verwirren, versuche ich das Pontoon auch noch mitzubringen :m 
Nach dem ich gerade die beantragten "Fördergelder" in Form von "Ausgang" genehmigt bekommen habe, werde ich wohl Donnerstag gegen Abend mit Dr.Medo einen Feldversuch starten. Arbeitsthema wird lauten: Die Theorie des-morgens-fang-sind-größere-fische von Brösel zu wiederlegen !!! #6


----------



## MichiHH (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, 


> Arbeitsthema wird lauten: Die Theorie des-morgens-fang-sind-größere-fische von Brösel zu wiederlegen !!!



Ich bin morgen ab etwa 3h mit Locke los um Brösels Theorie zu bestärken! 
Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

War echt ein sehr nettes Treffen! #6  #6  #6


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Und die Resultate waren auch super - wäre ich bloß Reppi hintergepaddelt!!!!!


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Feine Pic´s...schein ein super Treffen gewesen zu sein...ich hab auch schön gearbeitet 

Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange sich die Nochnichtbellykapitäne noch zurückhalten:q

@Udo
Meschendorf ist nicht mehr lange hin...und am Sonntag früh geh ich erstmal Zandern, willst du mich nicht mal wieder besuchen


----------



## Laggo (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Tach Männers,

Ich wollt mich nun auch mal kurz zu wort melden!
War ein geiler und uns anstrengender Tag #r , hab immernoch Muskelkater im Handgelenk
Ich hab auch mal n paar Bilders gemacht!!!




Hier noch mal ein paar Bordies beim ausgedehnten Frühstück #6 




Besacker Reppi wieder mal am drillen!!!




Zum krönenden Abschluß noch mal "kurz" nach Dahme gewechselt!
Zum Glück hatte AndreasG hier an seinem Hausstrand gut besetzt,so das wir noch einiges erbeuten konnten!
Hier Andreas bei einem Nemodrill!




Dann war ich auch mal wieder drann!




So ein Snaps ist schon was leckeres #6 




Und wenn ich dieses Foto sehe könnte ich sofort wieder los!!!

Gruß Laggo

PS: @Reppi


> Laggo ?? Und ich dachte der würde die ganze Zeit Gummibären schlürfen.....


Hab ich irgendwas verpaßt,oder überlesen???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Schöne Bilder Laggo, was habt ihr denn in Dahme noch so erbeutet?


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Auch Medo und ich waren noch mal eben in Dahme! Medo sagte ist gleich nebenan der Strand - gleich nebenan hieß dann noch mal so eben 30km in die falsche Richtung oh Mann das hätte ich nicht erwartet dabei hätte ich eigentlich schon von den ca.800km am Tag der Meerforelle lernen müssen, das mann Medo und Laggo einfach nicht glauben sollte wenn es um Fahrstrecken geht!
Auffällig allerdings war, dass als Medo nach Dahme wollte Laggo uns direkt folgte - können die beiden nicht mehr ohneeinander??????


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Laggo
Mensch Repi, wieso keine Wattwürmer mehr?. Ich hatte Lago noch 49 Stück zum Abschied in die Hand gedrückt. Hat er die den alle alleine verdrückt der Lump?  
Dann versuch mal zu erklären,wie man 2 Fische (s.Fotos Dahme) mit 49 Wattis angeln kann ??


----------



## Laggo (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Jelle 

Nur mal zur Erinnerung ich bin vor euch losgefahren,und ich habe 15 min gebraucht :m 

@Reppi

Das ist richtig aber da warst Du schon lange außer Reichweite,und die anderen wollten keine haben, dann hab ich mir ca 10 stk abgegriffen und den Rest hat Vossi eingesackt, der wollt ja nicht als Schneider nach Hause kommen #6 

@MS
Ich hab noch 4 zum mitnehmen erbeutet und jede menge Nemos!
Was Jelle und Medo hatten weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mir das Ergebnis der beiden schon irgendwie vorstellen


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ Reppi: Dat waren doch wohl keine Gummibären :q 
Na macht ja nix, nächstes Mal machen wir nen Pott auf und ich schlepp
Köder an. Wird bestimmt nen Riesenspaß!
Wie gesagt ich könnt schon wieder....

@ Jelle: Wie wärs den mal mit nem Kuttertermin im Juni am Wochenende??
So 6-8 Plätze im Bug? (Boardis only) Würdest Du mal vorfühlen...?

@ MichiHH ich beneide Dich um Morgen.. Lass es zischen... #6 

@ all: Ich glaub in diesem Thread baut sich zum Vatertagswochenende noch was größeres zusammen... dranbleiben... :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> und den Rest hat Vossi eingesackt, der wollt ja nicht als Schneider nach Hause kommen


 ......  #h 
Hab ich wie gesagt heute dann nachgeholt.... war ja zum Verzweifeln bei mir gestern...... Aber im Ernst...wenn Mike nächstes Jahr genau so schlecht besetzt wie Stephan, dann komm ich wohl nur zum Grillen  :q 



> Ich glaub in diesem Thread baut sich zum Vatertagswochenende noch was größeres zusammen


 ..... na da bin ich mal gespannt  ....


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ MichiHH

wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß mit den großen Stachelrittern.

@ Blauortsand

na wenn Rausreißer sich für ne Kuttertour anmeldet, dann würde ich Dein (Euer) Angebot auch gerne aufgreifen.


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> wenn Mike nächstes Jahr genau so schlecht besetzt wie Stephan, dann komm ich wohl nur zum Grillen


 @Dorschdiggler: da müssen wir Fischkopp mal ranlassen der hatte jedenfalls zum Herings und Stinte-Fangen ein Forellenpuff-Gespür    
Aber vieleicht hatten deine taktischen Waffen nur Schonzeit...


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Laggo
War das eigentlich nen Elektrischer Downrigger mit automatischer Grundverfolgung zwischen den anderen Aufbauten auf deinem Belly???


----------



## theactor (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Irgendwie bin ich zu HOT-TIMES nie online (sein können   )

@MichaelB: 





> alles braucht zum Glücklichsein und vor allem zum Überleben


Ich bin dabei; let me know! Von mir aus gehen wir gerne als Ausrüstungs-Twin-Greenhorns zu water...

@MichiHH 





> Ich bin morgen ab etwa 3h mit Locke los um Brösels Theorie zu bestärken!



Toll...    komm grad "vom Job" und Ihr steht gleich wieder auf.. irgendwie passt das grad alles gar nicht...

@Rausreißer: Du bist ein Guter (wegen der Filets..) ... #6

Mal sehen, vielleicht ist es tatsächlich am nächsten Wochenende mal möglich, wieder loszulegen.... 
Was die HH-Fraktion anbelangt werde ich dann allerdinsg wohl allein auf weiter Flur stehen..ZANDER IS WAITIN'?

@Reppi: Grandma hat heute Büsum abgesagt; aber wenn Du mal an der Mole eine Session planst (HoHe-mäßig..) tell me! 


#h


----------



## Laggo (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Jelle
Ganz genau #6 , und Heute abend werd ich mich wieder in meinen Keller verkrümmeln und ne Haltevorrichtung für Schleppnetze basteln  !
Achja und ne Bellybootanhängerkuplung sonst krieg den ganzen Kram ja nicht mehr mit!

Übrigens bei so einer Kuttertour darf ich natürlich auch nicht fehlen #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin moin #h 
habe die Berichte und Fotos gelesen/angeschaut und mich geärgert, das ich nicht dabeisein konnte. Das war ja wohl ein megastarkes Treffen!
Bin abends ca. 18 Uhr noch mal nach Dazendorf durchgestartet, aber war wohl schon ein bischen zu spät  , schade hätte gerne noch ein paar Boardi`s kennengelernt. Dann aber bei nächster Gelegenheit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JosiHH (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

#q So´n Ärger.
Da hab ich wohl den falschen Wettergöttern gehorcht. Hätte wetten können, dass der Wind von Freitag abend (in Böen bis WS 12, 4m Wellen und 10m Würfe) auch noch bis Samstag sein Unwesen treibt oder zumindest die Wellen noch so lange anhalten.
Na ja, dafür hab ich jedenfalls im warmen Bettchen geschlafen (nennt mich ruhig Weichei).
Also: Glückwunsch und diches Petri an alle Fänger und beim nächsten mal bin ich dann schlauer.
Josi


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moinsen,
ich habe mich nun auch nochmal durch alle Bilder und Kurzberichte gewühlt und kann auch wieder nur Bestätigen: Es war wieder absolut geil!! :k 

Und irgendwie werden es immer mehr Boardies, die dort aufschlagen... #6 

@Maddin


> an Broesel...ist das nich irgendwie doch kalt?


nö, nur die erste Minute, danach isses eher warm...feuchtwarm, am Bein öhm....:q
Mich wundert allerdings, dass die von Greenpeace mich nicht immer wieder ins Wasser zurückgerollt haben...:q

@Mike,
dann ma auch von mir..Glückwunsch #6 
Dann gibbet nächstes Jahr doch "Mikes Belly in" am Strand, mit Blasmusik und TamTam... Grillbude etc. :q

@Reppi,


> Arbeitsthema wird lauten: Die Theorie des-morgens-fang-sind-größere-fische von Brösel zu wiederlegen !!!



Nene, dat wird nix...  #y 

@MichiHH


> ch bin morgen ab etwa 3h mit Locke los um Brösels Theorie zu bestärken!


Das finde ich gut, obwohl...was habe ich da bloß angerichtet. Hätte ich bloß den Mund gehalten, denn irgendwie war es morgens immer noch so schön einsam und ruhig am Wasser... :c  :q 

@Ace,


> Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange sich die Nochnichtbellykapitäne noch zurückhalten


Ich werde mich zurückhalten. Mich bekommt niemand in so ein "Ding"... :q 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls aufs nächste Treffen, vielleicht ja im Sommer, abends gemütlich grillen und die Nacht durchfischen...wenn  mal gerade nicht geferkelt, gegessen oder gesabbelt wird...


----------



## Nordangler (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Freut mich, das ihr ein so tolles Treffen hattet. Das nächste Mal werde ich hoffentlich dabei sein und dann ordentlich abräumen.
Das der Buttlöffel überzeugen konnte, ist natürlich eine super Sache. Fotos sind auch gut geworden. 
Bis denne

Sven


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin Moin,
Samstag war echt ein spitzen treffen, viele nette Boardies kennen
gelernt und eine Menge Spass gehabt. :q 

Nachdem MikeFish ja auch noch gewonnen hat(Glückwunsch) bin ich mal auf das nächste Jahr gespannt.
(Bierpils, Wurstbude, usw. :q) da war doch was???


----------



## MichiHH (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin, 

@Broesel: 





> Hätte ich bloß den Mund gehalten, denn irgendwie war es morgens immer noch so schön einsam und ruhig am Wasser...



Das war es heute auch  #6, nur Locke, ein paar Möwen, 8 Dorsche und ich  
Allerdings waren nur 2 Dorsche über 40cm, der Rest waren Nemos.
Bilder stell ich gleich mal in den "Dorsch in Wurfweite"-Thread!


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@MS
Haalt Stopppp, Jörg !!!
Ich hatte ja auch noch einen 60er in der Hinterhand; also nicht MC Pomm sondern die NORDSEE ist als nächster Austragungsort an Euch vorbei gerauscht #6  #q 
@Brösel
Nun lass mir doch meine Hoffnung; abends komme ich öfter los.......


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> Nun lass mir doch meine Hoffnung; abends komme ich öfter



Reppi und Brösel was ist den da bei Euch los? Wurdet Ihr von Laggo und Medo angesteckt?


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Reppi,


> Nun lass mir doch meine Hoffnung; abends komme ich öfter los......


Ich hoffe, dass es auch bald abends wieder besser wird, ich will auch nicht immer mitten inne Nacht aufstehen... #u


----------



## Fastroller (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@ all,

wie schon gelesen, das war mal wieder richtig nett. ich freue mich schon aufs nächste ma(h)l...Meine Batterien sind wieder aufgeladen, der E-Motor kann wieder in See stechen.

@ Mike,

machst Du ne normale Würstchenbude oder planst Du sowas wie n _*drive in * _  als Option ???

@ detlefb,

wenn Du dich für ein Schlauchboot interessiertst, nimm auf jedenfall eins mit Luftboden....( aufpumpen und losfahren )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @MS
> Haalt Stopppp, Jörg !!!
> Ich hatte ja auch noch einen 60er in der Hinterhand; also nicht MC Pomm sondern die NORDSEE ist als nächster Austragungsort an Euch vorbei gerauscht #6  #q
> @Brösel
> Nun lass mir doch meine Hoffnung; abends komme ich öfter los.......



Ui jui jui das wärs ja noch gewesen. Mitn BB auf der Nordsee. Is ja stark. Dann könnte man ja auch gleich in den Ärmelkanal zum Congerangeln.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

ehy Brösel !
Glückwunsch zum 3x7 Beitrag #v 
Ab jetzt müssen ja die Fische größer werden  #r 
Gernot #h


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

@Reppi
Ich denke Du hattest schon heimlich das Surferbecken am Sandstrand im Auge da gibt es Megaaalmuttern und schöne Butt!!!


----------



## vagabond82 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Na da hattet Ihr ja ne Menge Spaß, super Bilder und Glückwunsch an Mike !  Hätte Findling nicht vor zwei Wochen mit meiner Rettungsweste in der Brandung geplanscht wäre ich auch dabei gewesen. Das nächste mal !

Gruss Jan


----------



## Salmonelle (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

wieso hab ich von diesem Termin eigentlich nix gewusst???
Häää??????

Genau, hab lang nich gezielt ins BB - und Mefoforum reingeguckt!
...und hätt ich beinah auch weiterhin nich, wenn ich nich ma mal zuuuhfällich bei kairies das Album vom 8.Mai gefunden  hätte (und da wollte ich eigentlich nur mal schaun ob sich bei den Skarnesundbildern noch etwas getan hat).

Na gut, ich hätts mir eh nicht leisten können, war dafür mal in Wachtendonk bei Forellenudo sein Ruhrgebietstreffen gucken und muß ja nächsten Donnerstag schon nach Meschendorf.

Nix desto Trotz (wie schreibt man so was eigentlich richtig?) : Schöne Bilders von euch, danke!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Wie wäre es damit das ganze BB- und Mefoforum zu abonieren !?
Dann verpasst man nix !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



> wieso hab ich von diesem Termin eigentlich nix gewusst???



....mensch Horst...und ich wusste doch, dass mir etwas gefehlt hat am Samstag ..... die zweite gelbe Rennbanane  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Moin,

@Rennbanane II: da kann man mal sehen was passiert, wenn man nicht mehr täglich das Board anklickt... also besser wieder regelmäßig #4 

Gruß #h 
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

....so....nun hab ich es...... :r 
habe gerade meine Sachen für morgen gepackt (so ganz ohne Küste geht es doch nicht) und da fällt mir auf, dass mein Fischgalgen fehlt..... hmmmmm..... überall gesucht....nix..... hat vielleicht einer von Euch am letzten Samstag meinen (extrem kurz gehalten - schwarz ) Fischgalgen gefunden...... Ich klippe das Teil immer an die Wathose. Muss beim Wechseln der Hose (zwecks Bellyfahren) runtergepurzelt sein......
Also, wenn jemand von Euch das Teil gefunden hat, dann würde ich mich über eine Meldung freuen........

 #h  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

#c 

Aber den brauchst du ja sowiso nicht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> #c
> 
> Aber den brauchst du ja sowiso nicht



hast Du auch wieder Recht  #u 
Braucht noch jemand Fliegenrute, Rolle, Wathosen etc ... ??  :q


----------



## theactor (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: BB-Treffen.... 2.*

Och...


----------

